# Spitfire Christmas Wishlist 2019



## 5Lives (Dec 21, 2019)

40% off (up to 65% off collections). What are folks going to pick up this time around?

Ricotti Mallets for me most probably.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 21, 2019)

Been waiting happily for this one. Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Joby Burgess Percussion are in my list.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 21, 2019)

Chamber Strings


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2019)

Symphonic Organ, Eric Whitacre Choir, Albion Tundra and Ambient Guitars are at least of big interest for me


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 21, 2019)

- Finally updating my Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Old editions) to player because I have everything else.. and I end up not using most non-player libraries because of laziness.
(Wish there were more kinds of shorts though)

_- Maybe: London Contemporary Strings. 
- Maybe: Aluphone could be fun._


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 21, 2019)

check out the Hampers from PT and I also:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-christmas-hamper/
and

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-christmas-hamper/


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 21, 2019)

Wishing for Scoring Duo, Olafur's Composer Toolkit and British Drama Toolkit. Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 21, 2019)

I know it's cheap of me, but I'm getting the Originals instruments for less then $20 each 😂


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 21, 2019)

trajev said:


> I know it's cheap of me, but I'm getting the Originals instruments for less then $20 each 😂


I doubt these will be discounted. You can't put them on your wishlist.
Edit: The FAQ says they will be excluded from sale indeed. But 29 looks like a good pricing already.


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'll buy everything.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 21, 2019)

Joey Burgess, Hans Zimmer Percussion, Percussion Swarm, LCO Textures are at the top of my list.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 21, 2019)

Chamber Strings Pro, BHCT, Albion III ICENI, Solo Strings, Union Chapel Organ, & Ambient Guitars have been on my list for a few months.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 21, 2019)

LCO Evos,
Chamber Strings,
BH Tool Kit,
Tundra

top of my list,

but the bleeping list is long, lol


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 21, 2019)

Would like to have Tundra and HZ Strings (that has been on 40% discount for a while now anyway)


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I doubt these will be discounted. You can't put them on your wishlist.
> Edit: The FAQ says they will be excluded from sale indeed. But 29 looks like a good pricing already.


Nooooooo :( I did add them to my wishlist though.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 21, 2019)

Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro! Been eyeing on this for quite a while.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 21, 2019)

Glass and Steel for me ... and maybe Ambient Guitars.

I was debating SF Percussion. But I’m thinking of buying more actual percussion and doing it live for a bit.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 21, 2019)

Ambient Guitars (upgrade from Enigma)
BT Phobos (although I will probably pass again)


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 21, 2019)

Sounds to me like you should DEFINITELY login to find out your wishlist price for this:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-christmas-hamper/
Massive discount and with "complete my collection" could be an insane deal for you.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 21, 2019)

I wish Ambient Guitars and Glass/Steel was in a “Secret Sauce” package!!!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm going to complete my studio orchestra with woods and brass. The strings match my style perfectly so can't wait to add to them.


----------



## CT (Dec 21, 2019)

Symphonic Organ, Glass and Steel, HZ Percussion. Only the first is a sure thing.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 21, 2019)

Nothing I want apart from two Evos. I wish they had an Evo collection but thats gone now. :(


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 21, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> Sounds to me like you should DEFINITELY login to find out your wishlist price for this:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-christmas-hamper/
> Massive discount and with "complete my collection" could be an insane deal for you.



I was actually looking at that one, but I don't have any of the instruments in the bundle, so there is no "complete my collection" option. And the Sacconi Strings Quartet is probably not for me anyway (apart from my dwindling disc space).


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2019)

Going to get Joby Perc, the Harp and maybe upgrade HZ Perc to pro.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 21, 2019)

I've already spent too much, but I do have Joby Bugess - or really, a couple of collections including it on my list. I have a lot of percussion, but this will mix better with SSO.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I've already spent too much, but I do have Joby Bugess - or really, a couple of collections including it on my list. I have a lot of percussion, but this will mix better with SSO.



Yeah I really want to complete the full Symphonic range so Joby is a must buy for me.


----------



## Chungus (Dec 21, 2019)

I really only want the Union Chappel Organ. I've had my eye on that one for most of this year.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

How old is SCS? Does it still hold up to the competition? Sounds lovely.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2019)

I own so many SF libraries and yet I don’t think I have one library in Paul’s or Christian’s hampers.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> How old is SCS? Does it still hold up to the competition? Sounds lovely.


Yes, it holds up extremely well. It works well by itself, layered with itself and layered with other libraries. It’s also been updated with new programming several times. Do make sure you like the tone.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2019)

SCS is the best.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it holds up extremely well. It works well by itself, layered with itself and layered with other libraries. It’s also been updated with new programming several times. Do make sure you like the tone.


I've heard that the tone can be a little nasally at times, yes?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> SCS is the best.


What are some things you like the most about them?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I've heard that the tone can be a little nasally at times, yes?


Yes, that's true. It doesn't bother me as I don't find it unnatural or too pronounced, but I do think some prefer other libraries because of that. Indeed, I really like the tone. It also has a ton of articulations and I think some of the best shorts in any library out there.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> What are some things you like the most about them?


The recordings sound great with a lot of life in them, the performance patches are convenient, and you get tons of legato types and articulations to play with for layering and creating different timbres. It also combines very well with Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, another library I love. It's not going to give you the smoothed-over silky sound of a huge orchestra, but it can sound pretty powerful while still having a lot of definition due to the smaller section size.

I've had SCS for about a year now, picked it up as my first "serious big orchestral purchase" last Christmas, and all year I've been finding excuses to use it somewhere in nearly everything I compose. The more time I spend with it, the more I find to love about it.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 21, 2019)

LCO Strings will be 50% off. Finally the opportunity to get them.


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 21, 2019)

I’ve been set on Hz perc pro but now I’m looking at Joey b too after reading this thread


----------



## ridgero (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> How old is SCS? Does it still hold up to the competition? Sounds lovely.



It doesn't matter which strings comparison you read/watch, almost everyone loves SCS.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

VVEremita said:


> LCO Strings will be 50% off. Finally the opportunity to get them.


I didn't even know what this library was. I'm so getting it now!!!


----------



## AndyP (Dec 21, 2019)

Did I understand the specifications of the studio orchestra correctly, brass and woodwinds have no legato arcs?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Did I understand the specifications of the studio orchestra correctly, brass and woodwinds have no legato arcs?


They have legato for most instruments. I'm not very fond of the legato in studio brass and woodwinds, though -- they went way too far aiming for snappy responsiveness and in the process cut out most of the life and believability from the legato transitions. (Why is there no Legato Speed control?!)


----------



## AndyP (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> They have legato for most instruments. I'm not very fond of the legato in studio brass and woodwinds, though -- they went way too far aiming for snappy responsiveness and in the process cut out most of the life and believability from the legato transitions. (Why is there no Legato Speed control?!)


Thx! 
I have now seen that the legato patches are listed separately.
Maybe I can find some samples for the legatos.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 21, 2019)

I have HZ Perc and love it. Is it worth the upgrade to Pro?


----------



## Levon (Dec 21, 2019)

Is it worth the extra money (and storage space) to go for SCS Pro rather than the standard edition?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I didn't even know what this library was. I'm so getting it now!!!


Oh wow. I have it and think it would be right up your alley. Lots of unusual articulations and textures that (to my knowledge) you won’t find anywhere else. Small ensembles. And remember these aren’t recorded in Air Lyndhurst but are much drier. Not a bad thing IMHO. Just FYI.

Edit - and FWIW those looking at Joby Burgess Redux Perc I think it’s pretty good. Have bought a couple of orchestral Perc libraries on sale since and kind of wish I hadn’t as Joby has it covered and sounds lovely. There are some issues that some people have with it so worth seeking out the threads on VI-C for a read through and see if you think it might be a problem for you. I guess it all depends what you already have as to whether it’s worth getting or not. I don’t have Berlin Perc or Cineperc to compare with so I guess there’s those two as well. On my reading, they’re pretty highly regarded.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The recordings sound great with a lot of life in them, the performance patches are convenient, and you get tons of legato types and articulations to play with for layering and creating different timbres. It also combines very well with Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, another library I love. It's not going to give you the smoothed-over silky sound of a huge orchestra, but it can sound pretty powerful while still having a lot of definition due to the smaller section size.
> 
> I've had SCS for about a year now, picked it up as my first "serious big orchestral purchase" last Christmas, and all year I've been finding excuses to use it somewhere in nearly everything I compose. The more time I spend with it, the more I find to love about it.


+1

It feels so alive and not static.
Due to the section size one can feel beautiful detail in the sound.
The basses can have a gnarly sound, which is not washed out due to bigger section size.
It has a lot of articulations.
The built in layering functionality can let it sound much bigger than one imagines when reading the name "Chamber Strings".
If I would have to take a single string library to a lonely island, this is a serious contender.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> If I would have to take a single string library to a lonely island, this is a serious contender.


This is almost word-for-word how SCS was pitched to me when I was asking a friend for advice on which strings library to invest in last year.  



Levon said:


> Is it worth the extra money (and storage space) to go for SCS Pro rather than the standard edition?


Personally I just have the standard edition and haven't felt limited by it so far, though I'm sure the additional mics sound great too.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> This is almost word-for-word how SCS was pitched to me when I was asking a friend for advice on which strings library to invest in last year.
> 
> 
> Personally I just have the standard edition and haven't felt limited by it so far, though I'm sure the additional mics sound great too.


I was happy as a clam with the standard version and didn't feel any particular reason to get the additional mics, but then I picked up Pro when SF ran a great special on it, and am even more pleased. The stereo mixes are especially nice and they free up resources (though unfortunately there is no ensemble patch with the stereo mix).


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 21, 2019)

Levon said:


> Is it worth the extra money (and storage space) to go for SCS Pro rather than the standard edition?


Difference is only in mic positions (you are not missing any articulations).
Chamber Strings: Close, Tree, Ambient
Chamber Strings Pro adds another 7 mics: CloseRibbon, Stereo, Gallery, Outriggers, 3 different Jake Jackson mixes

Pro is taking a lot of disk space, that I can say.

In the past there was an upgrade path from Standard to Pro with just the price difference between the two. I am not sure if this is still available. If this is still available you can go with the Standard, see if you like it and then maybe upgrade without any loss. You might want to ask Spitfire if this upgrade path is still offered.



jbuhler said:


> (though unfortunately there is no ensemble patch with the stereo mix).


I am missing these too.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 21, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it holds up extremely well. It works well by itself, layered with itself and layered with other libraries. It’s also been updated with new programming several times. Do make sure you like the tone.



Nice assessment. 

I'd recommend! 
I will add, chamber strings often takes a little more work than say CSS or CS2 to programme. However there's so much more variety and control in SCS. Agree with the above, just check the tone is to your liking (in my case, YES IT IS!).


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Oh wow. I have it and think it would be right up your alley. Lots of unusual articulations and textures that (to my knowledge) you won’t find anywhere else. Small ensembles. And remember these aren’t recorded in Air Lyndhurst but are much drier. Not a bad thing IMHO. Just FYI.
> 
> Edit - and FWIW those looking at Joby Burgess Redux Perc I think it’s pretty good. Have bought a couple of orchestral Perc libraries on sale since and kind of wish I hadn’t as Joby has it covered and sounds lovely. There are some issues that some people have with it so worth seeking out the threads on VI-C for a read through and see if you think it might be a problem for you. I guess it all depends what you already have as to whether it’s worth getting or not. I don’t have Berlin Perc or Cineperc to compare with so I guess there’s those two as well. On my reading, they’re pretty highly regarded.


Exactly what i was thinking! Also seems like an excellent layering library. 

And yeah, Joby perc is great, as it really has some of the best melodic instruments around!


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I've heard that the tone can be a little nasally at times, yes?


Yes, But that’s real. It sounds exactly how a small string band in a great acoustic sounds. To me, still the best string library ever released, with cinematic studio strings a very close second.


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 21, 2019)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I have HZ Perc and love it. Is it worth the upgrade to Pro?



Not really. Pro is just mixed patches.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, it’s real. It sounds exactly how a small string band in a great acoustic sounds. To me, still the best string library ever released, with cinematic studio strings a very close second.


I do think it sounds great, but I'm totally content with Afflatus, and all the other string libs i have. I'd be getting SCS just to get it, so I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Maybe the variety of articulations would serve me well.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> Not really. Pro is just mixed patches.


Doesn't the Pro include the Junkie mixes though? That's what makes the library useable for me.


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I do think it sounds great, but I'm totally content with Afflatus, and all the other string libs i have. I'd be getting SCS just to get it, so I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Maybe the variety of articulations would serve me well.


I honestly think they would. I can not recommend this library enough, at least if you’re into making your mock ups sound real.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 21, 2019)

I've been thinking about LONDON CONTEMPORARY ORCHESTRA TEXTURES,it didn't totally knock me out when it was released,it sounded like a blurry wash of sound on the demos I heard.
But it seems lots of users really like it,does anyone use it more primarily with close mics?
What I'm attempting to ask all these months later,is it as good as you 1st thought?
Thanks


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 21, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I've been thinking about LONDON CONTEMPORARY ORCHESTRA TEXTURES,it didn't totally knock me out when it was released,it sounded like a blurry wash of sound on the demos I heard.
> But it seems lots of users really like it,does anyone use it more primarily with close mics?
> What I'm attempting to ask all these months later,is it as good as you 1st thought?
> Thanks


I'm going for it. The official walkthrough didn't knock me out (to be honest a lot of Paul's walkthroughs don't get me, I think we're different, he likes melancholy and dissonant, and I just don't), but a video Christian did on it tipped the scales, after I watched another video on it by "Lean Musician" which helped.
Manchester Music did a video on it, he shared a slight concern that I had about runaway resonant frequencies. If you have those sounds building up in reverb things can get a little washy.
There's just about enough in there that convinced me.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 21, 2019)

Watching those total performance videos, I think it is time I finally get the solo strings collection.


----------



## barteredbride (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Exactly what i was thinking! Also seems like an excellent layering library.



Just be aware, there is no legato patch in the LCO Strings library.

That may, or may not be important to you.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

barteredbride said:


> Just be aware, there is no legato patch in the LCO Strings library.
> 
> That may, or may not be important to you.


Thanks for the heads up! I was actually going to buy it for the "aleatoric" content, however I just realized that there is both a Strings and a Textures version. Do you know the difference between the two?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2019)

The LCO Textures library is an evo grid, isn't recorded in a dry space like LCO Strings, and its evolutions also incorporate some other instruments rather than just strings (see the articulations list on the product page for specifics on this).


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The LCO Textures library is an evo grid, isn't recorded in a dry space like LCO Strings, and its evolutions also incorporate some other instruments rather than just strings (see the articulations list on the product page for specifics on this).


Ah, makes sense! Are there any horror based evos in it, like Angular strings?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I was actually going to buy it for the "aleatoric" content, however I just realized that there is both a Strings and a Textures version. Do you know the difference between the two?


LCO Strings is actually pretty decent as a "legit" library as well. As mentioned there is no legato, but the longs are very nice and among my favorites, especially with a legato solo mixed in. The shorts are good too, extremely aggressive and rough. There's a pizz patch that isn't quite together and really unusual. There are no textures but it can be really out there: irregular trems, patches called "woozy" and "twitchy, "slackened" which is- they turned the pegs down so there is no tension. Kinda sounds like a bow on a rubber band, no real pitch. The strangest might be "open strings": instead of having 4 open strings, every note is an open string. THis means that they played a note, tuned a half step higher, played again, on and on. It's about 15 players so it's kind of a chamber orch that ain't right in the head.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 21, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> check out the Hampers from PT and I also:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-christmas-hamper/
> and
> ...


I actually quite like the hamper offerings. Was deadset on getting Chamber Strings to be honest, but I'm going to invest in Paul's secret weapons and wait till spring for SCS


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 21, 2019)

Tvliesin said:


> I’ve been set on Hz perc pro but now I’m looking at Joey b too after reading this thread


Also Paul's hamper has ricotta mallets and glass &steel. Could be useful...


----------



## ThinkerTinker (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf68 said:


> I'll buy everything.


The everything bundle?


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 21, 2019)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Also Paul's hamper has ricotta mallets and glass &steel. Could be useful...


Lol ricotta...I think its ricotti


----------



## Mega (Dec 21, 2019)

Ambient Guitars is exactly what I need to add that extra kick to my compositions!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 21, 2019)

What will you put in your wishlist if you don't have any product of spitfire yet and your library collection is not very big? (NI K12CE and some Sonokinetics products)
Could be nothing if you think that another path is better.


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 21, 2019)

For those that own either Alternative Solo Strings or Ricotti Mallets, can you please tell me (by logging in) what "complete your collection" price you get for Paul's Christmas Hamper?

I own Artisan Violin and Ricotti Mallets, but the math seems a bit strange to me, and am wondering if completing Alt SS first makes more sense...


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 21, 2019)

With ASS: £174 (from £347 sold separately).


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> What will you put in your wishlist if you don't have any product of spitfire yet and your library collection is not very big? (NI K12CE and some Sonokinetics products)
> Could be nothing if you think that another path is better.



If you are just getting into Spitfire and want most bang for buck, personally I would suggest:
Albion ONE
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
EVO's (different approach to standard stuff)

After that, it's all about what music you want to make. Anything you add would be a good purchase at 40% off.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> If you are just getting into Spitfire and want most bang for buck, personally I would suggest:
> Albion ONE
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> EVO's (different approach to standard stuff)
> ...


Nothing yet, but I suspect Albion 1 is a must on Spitfire side. Better than go directly to BBCSO?
I will check the rest


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> Nothing yet, but I suspect Albion 1 is a must on Spitfire side. Better than go directly to BBCSO?
> I will check the rest



BBCSO much better. More $$££ however.

The one's I mentioned were mainly because they give you good price, also feel into the Spitfire sound/world (some don't like it). And they would work very well with Sonokinetic stuff, especially the EVO stuff. Ensemble patches, so holding chords so excellent like Sono stuff.

More focused stuff and best buys are SCS, HZ Strings, Symphonic Range, Studio Strings Pro, Eric Whitacre.
It's a rabbit hole!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> BBCSO much better. More $$££ however.
> 
> The one's I mentioned were mainly because they give you good price, also feel into the Spitfire sound/world (some don't like it). And they would work very well with Sonokinetic stuff, especially the EVO stuff. Ensemble patches, so holding chords so excellent like Sono stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes!! looks a very dangerous rabbit hole!! :-D
Evo libraries then are similar then the concept of Sonokinetic? I think they will offer BBCSO at the introductory price again. HZ Strings looks a good deal with the new update but maybe too much for me that I am just starting. Maybe something like Albion 1, BBCSO or Even Ark 1 and 2, if they do some sales will be a better option. Or just save money and don't follow the rabbit hole and try to use 100% the Symphony Series first! 🙃 
Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

@emilio_n EVO's are very different to Sonokinetic stuff. But they have a similar chord based evolving approach to them.
I would look at Albion ONE for your first Spitfire buy.


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 22, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I do think it sounds great, but I'm totally content with Afflatus, and all the other string libs i have. I'd be getting SCS just to get it, so I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Maybe the variety of articulations would serve me well.



It seems I'm always the odd one out in this regard, been talking about SCS in quite some threads recently. So far I haven't found any love for it, but it does have a LOT of articulations. Just picked up L&S Chamber strings for $105 at BF and find it much easier for a believable chamber string piece. Less articulations, and prob won't sound good in other contexts. But for proper chamber strings performance def superior to SCS.

Edit: Here's the kind of writing where L&S really shines: https://vi-control.net/community/th...rison-swiss-folk-songs-set-for-strings.72961/

Edit 2: Olafur Chamber Evolutions and Burgess percussions on my wishlist.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 22, 2019)

I bought Light & Sound Chamber Strings last year and it was money well spent, indeed. It just sounds good, is very playable and the dynamic articulations (long swells) sound fantastic. It could be a valid alternative if you don't need much articulations. Spitfire Chamber strings on the other hand have so many articulations , more legato (L&S has just one type, no portamento) and legato on several articulations. Such a complete package.


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm gonna pick up Olafur Arnalds chamber evolutions, I've wanted it for ages!


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 22, 2019)

I've purchased BDT during this BF sale and with this, I've completed the set of dozen Spitfire Audio libraries which I've really wanted to have in my toolkit and which I could realistically afford myself to buy. There are only three products remaining on my wishlist right now: OA Chamber Evolutions, Glass and Steel and Albion One (I have Legacy, Loegria, and Tundra). However, despite the generous discount, OACE would have to wait for some future, more opportune time as well as the "upgrade" to Albion One which, after paying the full price + 25% of the VAT for Legacy is still too costly for me. Maybe I will pull the trigger for Glass and Steel, though I have a few similar sounding libraries from the other developers.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 22, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> In the past there was an upgrade path from Standard to Pro with just the price difference between the two. I am not sure if this is still available. If this is still available you can go with the Standard, see if you like it and then maybe upgrade without any loss. You might want to ask Spitfire if this upgrade path is still offered.


It is!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> I would look at Albion ONE for your first Spitfire buy.


Agreed. If your goal is _scoring to picture_ as opposed to midi mockups, Albion ONE is where to go first if you're going to live in Spitfire land. The Albion orchestra is great for underscore. The Darwin pads, loops and legacy orchestral FX are things I return to repeatedly.

Maybe this is the year I pick up North 7 keys..


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 22, 2019)

Inceptic said:


> For those that own either Alternative Solo Strings or Ricotti Mallets, can you please tell me (by logging in) what "complete your collection" price you get for Paul's Christmas Hamper?


Every collection has a “discount rate” and completing your collection should give you that discount rate on the remaining products.

So if a collection has products 1, 2 and 3 in it, the MSRP of each product is $150 and we are selling the collection for $300 then the discount rate for that collection is 33.33%. If you already own product 1 then you get 33.33% off products 2 and 3 making your “complete my collection” price $200.

It does not take into account the price you originally paid for product 1.


----------



## musicsound (Dec 22, 2019)

What is better as a first SPITFIRE Library ? 
BBCSO or Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra ?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 22, 2019)

musicsound said:


> What is better as a first SPITFIRE Library ?
> BBCSO or Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra ?




AND BBSCO vs Spitfire Symphonic Chamber strings Orchestra (SSCO) 

Not to hijack your question musicsound.. but i thought i needed to add that version of the orchestra too.

btw. i am on the fence of all three.. One thing though.. brass sounds weak in contrast to the Symphonic brass. Might be that you really need to learn how to use the BBCSO brass? (there is no fluent gradually expression when dialing the "knob"; halfway, it's sudden jump in expression i noticed in videos)
Or is this fixed already?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> It is!


Is there also still an upgrade path from Symphonic Brass to Symphonic Brass Pro?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mscp (Dec 22, 2019)

Does anyone have both the Symphonic Orchestra and the Studio series? I have a question for those who have them. Thanks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Is there also still an upgrade path from Symphonic Brass to Symphonic Brass Pro?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Do you mean Studio Brass? Symphonic Brass only has the one version. And yes, if you ha the basic Studio version, you should get the upgrade price if you look at it.


----------



## cqd (Dec 22, 2019)

I threw a couple of things onto the wishlist just for the sake of it..do you just get the prices on Christmas day?..I probably wont get anything, but might get one if the price was really good..


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Does anyone have both the Symphonic Orchestra and the Studio series? I have a question for those who have them. Thanks.


I have both, but not the pro version. Not sure I can help only because I am just starting and am not experienced in what is good and bad. Generally, if you don't like the baked in room sound of the Symphonic, Studio is better. Otherwise, I prefer Symphonic. But I like the Air sound.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Do you mean Studio Brass? Symphonic Brass only has the one version. And yes, if you ha the basic Studio version, you should get the upgrade price if you look at it.


Thanks for your reply, *Lizzi*. I meant Symphonic Brass, not Studio Brass. 

Interesting. I could have sworn there was a Symphonic Brass version with the extra mics before Studio Brass was even released. But then, I also seem to recall Spitfire discontinuing it. I hope if it did exist that there's still a way to get it. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 22, 2019)

So....whatever happened to Albion 2?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks for your reply, *Lizzi*. I meant Symphonic Brass, not Studio Brass.
> 
> Interesting. I could have sworn there was a Symphonic Brass version with the extra mics before Studio Brass was even released. But then, I also seem to recall Spitfire discontinuing it. I hope if it did exist that there's still a way to get it.
> 
> ...


Yes, you used to be able to buy the extra mics but they discontinued it less than 2 years ago. Unfortunately before I bought the SSO. I really wanted to get it when it was on firesale because it was only $75. Only you couldn't buy it if you didn't have the SSO. I wanted to ask them if I could buy it because I did plan to get the full SSO but was waiting for the next Wishlist sale.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> So....whatever happened to Albion 2?


It's with the SSO extra mics, hidden in the bowels of the Air basement. Or some computer drive somewhere.....


----------



## ridgero (Dec 22, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> It's with the SSO extra mics, hidden in the bowels of the Air basement. Or some computer drive somewhere.....
















Approaching Microphone Mixes in the SSO


When used effectively, microphone balance can be useful when it comes to adding depth and focus to your compositions. In this article we'll be looking into how you can combine some of these microph...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Approaching Microphone Mixes in the SSO
> 
> 
> When used effectively, microphone balance can be useful when it comes to adding depth and focus to your compositions. In this article we'll be looking into how you can combine some of these microph...
> ...


Ah, they will be returning. Good to know.


----------



## jules (Dec 22, 2019)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Lol ricotta...I think its ricotti


So cheezy...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 22, 2019)

RogiervG said:


> AND BBSCO vs Spitfire Symphonic Chamber strings Orchestra (SSCO)
> 
> Not to hijack your question musicsound.. but i thought i needed to add that version of the orchestra too.
> 
> ...


I don’t have BBCSO but have both SSO and SCS. I use SCS much more than SSS. I find SSS hard to use effectively. It’s also a very large ensemble. When I use SSS I usually layer it with SCS so SCS can serve as a divisi section. Mostly I just use SCS since it is so flexible and can go quite big in its own. SSO comes with Masse and there are some ensemble patches in it that I find useful for sketching.

One advantage to BBCSO besides cost and the particular sound of that library, which I find quite lovely, is that it comes with solo strings, harp and percussion. With SSO you need to get those separately. Mostly it will come down to sound though if you are deciding among those options. Which sound do you find most appealing?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 22, 2019)

Is the Studio Orchestra also a good choice with only one mic position? I only wanted to use it as an add on to the BHCT and for 380€ it would still be in my budget.
Does anyone have an example mp3 for brass and woodwind legato? I'm a little bitchy when it comes to the transitions.


----------



## jiten (Dec 22, 2019)

Keeping an eye on SCS, symphonic brass, OA toolkit (mainly for that piano)!


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 22, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Every collection has a “discount rate” and completing your collection should give you that discount rate on the remaining products.
> 
> So if a collection has products 1, 2 and 3 in it, the MSRP of each product is $150 and we are selling the collection for $300 then the discount rate for that collection is 33.33%. If you already own product 1 then you get 33.33% off products 2 and 3 making your “complete my collection” price $200.
> 
> It does not take into account the price you originally paid for product 1.



Thanks for clarifying! It is indeed based on percentages, but it doesn't seem to be recursive. Meaning, an outer collection with an inner collection doesn't recognize the ownership of an individual product within the inner collection.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 22, 2019)

Inceptic said:


> Thanks for clarifying! It is indeed based on percentages, but it doesn't seem to be recursive. Meaning, an outer collection with an inner collection doesn't recognize the ownership of an individual product within the inner collection.


Correct! We do struggle with nested discounts on our site, so if you have an issue with something like that, best bet is to get in touch with us.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Dec 22, 2019)

I immediately added SCS on my list which I've been looking for divisi and detailed small string ensemble.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 22, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> +1
> 
> It feels so alive and not static.
> Due to the section size one can feel beautiful detail in the sound.
> ...


Can you elaborate on the “built-in layering functionality?”


----------



## Levon (Dec 22, 2019)

I’m looking at Iceni, EW Choir, ambient Guitars. And possibly BBC SO but still undecided/unsure about it vs Symphonic range.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 22, 2019)

I don’t think BBCSO should be compared to the Symphonic range. In fact, I think a lot of folks here were expecting BBCSO to be something it was never intended to be. What it is is a FULL orchestra sampled with a variety of articulations and mics (though perhaps with fewer dynamic levels than dedicated libraries). It’s meant to be a great jumping off point (and even ending point for many) that can be augmented or replaced by more specific tools. Remember it is $1k for the entire orchestra. The Symphonic range on the other hand is much more expensive, doesn’t include percussion at all, and was created to be deeply sampled individual sections of the orchestra. It is meant to serve as that ending point but requires / demands the work to program and mix it, as one would expect.


----------



## AdrianLeverkühn (Dec 22, 2019)

trajev said:


> I know it's cheap of me, but I'm getting the Originals instruments for less then $20 each 😂


I don’t think those will be on sale.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Dec 22, 2019)

For the guys with BDT on your list you should have jumped on the BF deal, that was a stunner.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 22, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Can you elaborate on the “built-in layering functionality?”


The GUI has a menu dedicated for layering:




It allows for quick and easy layering setup.
Basically it is doing the transpose trick internal (without the need to fumble around externally).
You just load the same patch multiple times, select different layering options within this menu
and play all of them with the same midi channel in parallel.

3 Layers would look like:





Edit: This feature is available in the other SSO series products too (Symphonic Strings, Woods, Brass).
Edit: It is also available in Studio Series, Albions, BHCT, BDT... Seems to be a standard feature for playable Spitfire products running in Kontakt (excluding synth engines like eDNA etc.).


----------



## Banquet (Dec 22, 2019)

I'd like to get a library to learn orchestral percussion. Does Percussion swarm have the standard 'one hit' percussive elements needed as well as the swarm stuff or would I be better off going with Spitfire Percussion? There's also Hans Zimmer percussion but I would prefer a standard orchestral percussion rather than epic based.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 22, 2019)

Banquet said:


> I'd like to get a library to learn orchestral percussion. Does Percussion swarm have the standard 'one hit' percussive elements needed as well as the swarm stuff or would I be better off going with Spitfire Percussion? There's also Hans Zimmer percussion but I would prefer a standard orchestral percussion rather than epic based.


"Percussion Swarm is a one-of-a-kind, encyclopaedic collection of beautiful cloud-like evolutions, pointillistic textures and single hits created from tuned and untuned percussion."

I see it as a library for someone that already has at least 1 or 2 more mainstream libraries.
It sounds very interesting but is a secondary tool.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 22, 2019)

Technostica said:


> "Percussion Swarm is a one-of-a-kind, encyclopaedic collection of beautiful cloud-like evolutions, pointillistic textures and single hits created from tuned and untuned percussion."
> 
> I see it as a library for someone that already has at least 1 or 2 more mainstream libraries.
> It sounds very interesting but is a secondary tool.


Thanks, I wondered if that were the case


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

Banquet said:


> I'd like to get a library to learn orchestral percussion. Does Percussion swarm have the standard 'one hit' percussive elements needed as well as the swarm stuff or would I be better off going with Spitfire Percussion? There's also Hans Zimmer percussion but I would prefer a standard orchestral percussion rather than epic based.



For that purpose i'd recommend either Rhapsody Percussion, or Drum Fury, or LADD or True strike or VSL's orchestral percussion. 
HZP is a great library, specially in the pro version, but it's not a library that is about capturing the standard percussion duties of a (traditional) orchestra.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> For that purpose i'd recommend either Rhapsody Percussion, or Drum Fury, or LADD or True strike or VSL's orchestral percussion.
> HZP is a great library, specially in the pro version, but it's not a library that is about capturing the standard percussion duties of a (traditional) orchestra.


Why not Spitfire Percussion?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

Guffy said:


> Why not Spitfire Percussion?



My aim wasn't to mention every existing library but rather to give some recommendations.
But of course, that's another option.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 22, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> The GUI has a menu dedicated for layering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you! Can't believe I missed this feature....I need to spend more time in the manual


----------



## Diablo IV (Dec 22, 2019)

So, who has a list of all Spitfire products ordered from low to high (price wise). Thanks (can't believe this hasn't been implemented. Even Waves has this


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 23, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> If you are just getting into Spitfire and want most bang for buck, personally I would suggest:
> Albion ONE
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> EVO's (different approach to standard stuff)
> ...


Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is incredible!! I think this is the one I will take from my Wishlist. Thank you very much for the recommendation! 
I don' know if I will able to compose something nice by the moment, but this library sounds very inspiring.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 23, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is incredible!! I think this is the one I will take from my Wishlist. Thank you very much for the recommendation!
> I don' know if I will able to compose something nice by the moment, but this library sounds very inspiring.



You'll have so much fun with it, it's truly one of the best libraries I've bought. Sounds amazing too.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 23, 2019)

I like the sound of the Ricotti Mallets and put then on my wishlist. On the other hand ‚Pauls Christmas Hamper‘ will be 230 € (as far as I got it) which is ‚only‘ 130 € more than the Ricotti Mallets. I guess the teaser of this bundle are the ‚Alternative Solo Strings‘. I wonder, whether these are usefull and playable? Being a fan of the Chris Hein solo strings I‘m not convinced, I would ever use them. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 24, 2019)

I wish you could buy just the Celeste from the Joey burg perc


----------



## Henu (Dec 24, 2019)

Drjay said:


> I guess the teaser of this bundle are the ‚Alternative Solo Strings‘. I wonder, whether these are usefull and playable?



Very, _very_ niche. Playability is also so-and-so, and these work best as layered with a more "conventional" string libraries. It's definitely a nice extra in your toolbox, but they are extremely screechy, raw and not convincing for e.g. exposed solo lines due to the legato playability. As a sidenote, they include very weird stuff in the "artisan" patches which I actually love. 

If you're gonna score a weird art documentary, horror game or just wanting to go completely "fuck off" with that original string section you made that turned out to be too nice, this is definitely your library.


----------



## rotho (Dec 24, 2019)

I have run out of Spitfire libs I want, I've got almost all of them! Hoping 2020 has some more rothos in the pipeline!


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 24, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Correct! We do struggle with nested discounts on our site, so if you have an issue with something like that, best bet is to get in touch with us.



Thanks for confirming! I submitted a request (#114033) via Zendesk two days ago. Hope I can get it adjusted.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot Henu! Since I‘m a hobbyist, it seems it’s not worth it.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 24, 2019)

rotho said:


> I have run out of Spitfire libs I want, I've got almost all of them! Hoping 2020 has some more rothos in the pipeline!



21st of January - Spitfire Event -> I’m hoping for a HZ Brass announcement:D


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2019)

Banquet said:


> I'd like to get a library to learn orchestral percussion. Does Percussion swarm have the standard 'one hit' percussive elements needed as well as the swarm stuff or would I be better off going with Spitfire Percussion? There's also Hans Zimmer percussion but I would prefer a standard orchestral percussion rather than epic based.


The Spitfire/Joby Burgess percussion library is excellent!

True Strike 1 from ProjectSAM is also a classic, and is cheaper.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 24, 2019)

Ambient Gtr's and a couple of Swarms!


----------



## transverb (Dec 24, 2019)

I’m still yet to purchase my first SF library. All I have is CSSS and Adagietto. Got my sights on either SStS or SCS (kickin myself for not getting it at 50%). And EWC has got my attention too.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 24, 2019)

Guys...it’s “Joby” Burgess Percussion. Respectful to at least get the name correct...yes? No matter, it’s an excellent library.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 24, 2019)

Question - if I already have woodwind evo, fragile string evo and angular string evo, would something like Tundra or LCO textures give me anything new?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> Question - if I already have woodwind evo, fragile string evo and angular string evo, would something like Tundra or LCO textures give me anything new?


Tundra is a lot more than just the evos and LCO Textures is unique and more of a niche product. 
They both offer something different but whether they are different enough for your requirements is not for me to say. 
I find Tundra much more useful but it was my first library with an EVO plus it has a wider range of uses. 
Whereas LCO Textures I find a lot harder to find a use for. I think it's beautiful but that's not the basis for a good relationship. Maybe I need to give it more time.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, I went from putting just *Symphonic Brass + Joby Burgess Perc *on my list ($660, save $440 off list price)....

to* Brass, Perc, and Skaila Kanga Harp*.... ($750, save $500)

to* Spitfire Symphony Complete!* ($985, save $420 off my You-Have-Symphonic-Strings price of $1406)


Anyone have thoughts on Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds?

It would be so sweet to have an everything-in-AIR orchestra. I already am planning my 2020 television synthestration template around SSS+CSS (thank you very much John Powell  ) and SSB+CSB, with the Cinematic Studio Libraries getting mixed in to the Spitfire ambience. Having the perc and harp blend right in will be fantastic.

It's my woodwind plans, therefore, that are still up in the air. Right now I use Spitfire Studio Woodwinds Core (the 1 mic version!) and they're decent. This Christmas sale offers an opportunity to buy the SSW winds for just $235 - that's a steal compared to their list price of $600. But if I buy these ones, it probably means taking a pass on Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (which will likely be $400 / $280 loyalty). This will really have to be my last orchestral purchases for a while, at least until BF/Christmas of next year.

So... what would you do in my situation? 

1. Kick in for the Spitfire winds 

2. or hold out; buying Brass, Perc & Harp, and using Spitfire Studio Woodwinds w/ Tree1 until CSW drops?


----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2019)

Gnome. Get the whole thing. No more studio winds.


----------



## ism (Dec 24, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Well, I went from putting just *Symphonic Brass + Joby Burgess Perc *on my list ($660, save $440 off list price)....
> 
> to* Brass, Perc, and Skaila Kanga Harp*.... ($750, save $500)
> 
> ...



SSW is amazing - but you don’t get that Spitfire sound (whatever it is) without both close and tree (which is why I passed on the studio winds core, even though I really like studio strings).

It’s literally the first lib I would buy if I was starting over


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 24, 2019)

Wishlist prices are live


----------



## NoamL (Dec 24, 2019)

ism said:


> SSW is amazing - but you don’t get that Spitfire sound (whatever it is) without both close and tree (which is why I passed on the studio winds core, even though I really like studio strings).
> 
> It’s literally the first lib I would buy if I was starting over



FilmScoreAnalysis posted this today (and of course this was recorded in AIR).

Those woodwind doublings are so minimal but perfectly colorful.


----------



## Snarf (Dec 24, 2019)

NoamL said:


> This Christmas sale offers an opportunity to buy the SSW winds for just $235 - that's a steal compared to their list price of $600.



Wait what? Are you saying their Symphonic Woodwinds will be $235? How?!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Guys...it’s “Joby” Burgess Percussion. Respectful to at least get the name correct...yes?


Which is exactly what i typed.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 24, 2019)

Snarf said:


> Wait what? Are you saying their Symphonic Woodwinds will be $235? How?!



I have Symphonic Strings so I can buy Symphony Complete (using the Complete Your Bundle price _plus_ the Christmas sale) for $984. That's $236 more than buying Symphonic Brass, Joby Burgess Perc & Skaila Kanga Harp individually which costs $748 during the Christmas sale.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 24, 2019)

transverb said:


> I’m still yet to purchase my first SF library. All I have is CSSS and Adagietto. Got my sights on either SStS or SCS (kickin myself for not getting it at 50%). And EWC has got my attention too.


Between those two I’d strongly recommend SCS. I was torn between the same two last year. I now own both, and SCS has gotten vastly more use. SStS is a reasonably solid library (with some unfortunate quirks, like severely inconsistent short artics between instruments), while SCS is an _amazing_ one.


----------



## Snarf (Dec 24, 2019)

NoamL said:


> I have Symphonic Strings so I can buy Symphony Complete (using the Complete Your Bundle price _plus_ the Christmas sale) for $984. That's $236 more than buying Symphonic Brass, Joby Burgess Perc & Skaila Kanga Harp individually which costs $748 during the Christmas sale.



Ahh that makes sense. For a moment there I thought Spitfire had adopted 8dio style business strategies


----------



## ag75 (Dec 24, 2019)

Is it worth it to upgrade to SCS pro? I can upgrade for $180 with this sale and am on the fence about if I should or not.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

You can continue adding stuff to your wishlist after midnight and still get the discount as was the case in the past.

LONDON CONTEMPORARY ORCHESTRA STRINGS is 50% off whereas some of the bundles seem underwhelming.
I am leaving my credit cards with the mince pies and brandy by the fireplace and ho ho hope that Santa takes them with her/him/other.


----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2019)

I've never "struggled" with sales before, but I think I'm in some real danger this year. And this is not even two months after getting BBCSO.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 24, 2019)

Spitfire Solo Strings for $214 for me (nearly 50% off!). Still having some doubts given I have Chris Hein Solo Violin and Cello (high degree of controllability but maybe not as playable as the Spitfire new performance patches - also Spitfire tone is usually nicer than Chris Hein). But then there is also the perennial favorite that is Joshua Bell Violin, not to mention CSSS, and perhaps even Bohemian. How do folks feel about Spitfire's offering vs. these?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 24, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Which is exactly what i typed.


Then obviously my suggestion was not directed at you! 😄 Cheers!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 24, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Then obviously my suggestion was not directed at you! 😄 Cheers!


Anyone here use Blobby Jurgess Precussion!?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone here use Blobby Jurgess Precussion!?


Yes! I LOVE that library! It's almost as good as N.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone here use Blobby Jurgess Precussion!?


I have the Philip K Dick precog edition which second guesses which articulation you need and pre-loads it. 
Unless I dreamt the whole thing!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Then obviously my suggestion was not directed at you! 😄 Cheers!


I know. Just giv'n ya a hard time. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## transverb (Dec 24, 2019)

That 'Add All To Cart' button. Why SF? Why?!


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

transverb said:


> That 'Add All To Cart' button. Why SF? Why?!


I just tried that for a laugh and it came to just under 7 grand. 
I showed it to Santa and he laid a log and it definitely wasn't chocolate; I had the same reaction. 
I hope I get more than just new socks in the morning.


----------



## Diablo IV (Dec 24, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Spitfire Solo Strings for $214 for me (nearly 50% off!). Still having some doubts given I have Chris Hein Solo Violin and Cello (high degree of controllability but maybe not as playable as the Spitfire new performance patches - also Spitfire tone is usually nicer than Chris Hein). But then there is also the perennial favorite that is Joshua Bell Violin, not to mention CSSS, and perhaps even Bohemian. How do folks feel about Spitfire's offering vs. these?



I got Solo Strings too in the Wish List, 239 for me, still very nice. I'd love to know if I should pull the trigger or not too.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 24, 2019)

Diablo3 said:


> I got Solo Strings too in the Wish List, 239 for me, still very nice. I'd love to know if I should pull the trigger or not too.


I’m feeling ya.I only put 2 items in the wishlist because you know....🤨😜🤪😜.....so far I pulled the trigger on Kepler and trying to hold back from Solos.....those demos sound damn good....someone please give me a reason.
Mine are $220.I wonder why there are 3 different prices...ok I think I see how.SSS is apart of Spitfire Scoring Duo(with Albion One) so it was actually $314 instead of $399 then the 30% discount makes it $220.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2019)

Soooo...I put SCS on my wishlist, but there's also a "complete your collection" offer which also has SCS, plus 2 other libraries I already have...I put that on my wish list too...

Upshot is buying either one will give me only SCS...look at price diff!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Soooo...I put SCS on my wishlist, but there's also a "complete your collection" offer which also has SCS, plus 2 other libraries I already have...I put that on my wish list too...
> 
> Upshot is buying either one will give me only SCS...look at price diff!


Yes, the library as part of a bundle is nearly always cheaper than the library alone. Different bundles also have different basic discounts so a library will be differently priced in that case as well. I think this is one reason they are eliminating some of the bundles. The pricing becomes very complex.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, the library as part of a bundle is nearly always cheaper than the library alone. Different bundles also have different basic discounts so a library will be differently priced in that case as well. I think this is one reason they are eliminating some of the bundles. The pricing becomes very complex.


I commend their attempt at fairness; it is complicated! But I always feel appreciated when they offer a discount based on owning a portion of the collection. They are cool people. And I just saved $65.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I commend their attempt at fairness; it is complicated! But I always feel appreciated when they offer a discount based on owning a portion of the collection. They are cool people. And I just saved $65.


Yes, I like the bundles as well and that you can complete bundles in multiple directions. It’s a nice loyalty perk.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 24, 2019)

Anybody have Kepler Orchestra? I can get it for $180, and it looks really cool, but for now I'm working off an old laptop (2011 i5), and even my regular computer is just a mid-range 2018 iMac. Is trying to run it on anything other than a top-of-the-line machine just asking for disappointment?


----------



## gohrev (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi all,
I was only going to buy the Studio Strings Pro bundle today, but for a mere €180 more, I could complete my Studio orchestra (Woodwinds, Strings, Brass). A no-brainer, of course, and truly a great deal. Had I bought those bundles separately, it would've cost me a good €80 more. After 31 December, the Brass Library would go back up to €399, so that would've made a huge difference.

Now I will redo my entire template... Bye-bye Hollywood Orchestra!


----------



## ridgero (Dec 25, 2019)

I completed my SSO Chamber


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 25, 2019)

LCO strings for me!


----------



## gohrev (Dec 25, 2019)

A truly wonderful time of the year, indeed


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 25, 2019)

Damn Spitfire did it AGAIN!!!.They got me to spend $760, however I did get a shitload of good stuff….bastards…

LCO
BDT
Kepler
SSS
Aperture
eDNA
Orchestra Grand


----------



## holywilly (Dec 25, 2019)

Anyone here can recommend Orbis? It seems like a fun library.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 25, 2019)

Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is mine!!! 
Someone that used already that wants to share some recommendations, tips or tricks to use this library?
Is my first Spitfire Product!

Working with Logic Pro X.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 25, 2019)

My dilemma is whether to go for symphonic woods or wait for century woods to complete my bundle. Tbh I’d rather not spend Xmas day deliberating over spitfire libs! Good thing the offers are valid till the 31st


----------



## gohrev (Dec 25, 2019)

By the way.. Anyone else here downloading at only 9 Mbps? Spitfire's servers seem to be a bit slow


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 25, 2019)

berlin87 said:


> By the way.. Anyone else here downloading at only 9 Mbps? Spitfire's servers seem to be a bit slow


I am downloading at 150Mbps... Incredible!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 25, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is mine!!!
> Someone that used already that wants to share some recommendations, tips or tricks to use this library?
> Is my first Spitfire Product!
> 
> Working with Logic Pro X.



Here is a BHCT Logic template I made. Save you a few hours 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ry6rj4tytrfl0dc/AADn5OhaDU9HlC4nSmOIdpH1a?dl=0


----------



## gohrev (Dec 25, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> I am downloading at 150Mbps... Incredible!


I just disabled the Cloudfront CDN in Settings, and am now downloading at 75 Mbps.
Maybe this helps others who are experiencing the same issue..


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 25, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Here is a BHCT Logic template I made. Save you a few hours
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ry6rj4tytrfl0dc/AADn5OhaDU9HlC4nSmOIdpH1a?dl=0


Wooow Zero&One. You made my day!! Best Christmas gift! Thank you!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 25, 2019)

Quite tempted to pick up Ambient Guitars for £149, anyone recommend it?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 25, 2019)

emilio_n said:


> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is mine!!!
> Someone that used already that wants to share some recommendations, tips or tricks to use this library?


An interesting and unique library in my opinion.
Many of the patches have different instruments combined.
Adjusting the microphone options Close1 and Close2 here makes a huge difference, most of the time the two mics have the different instruments in different volume. These two microphones let you balance the combined instruments. So my tip would be: Make sure to play around with those two close mics to get the sound you want.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2019)

First library here, what would you recommend...just starting out...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 25, 2019)

easyrider said:


> First library here, what would you recommend...just starting out...



albion one


----------



## Brasart (Dec 25, 2019)

I went with Ambient Guitars and Glass & Steel, Spitfire servers are indeed a bit slower than usual probably due to heavy traffic, was the same during BBCSO's first day -- will probably go back to usual speeds during the week

As for your first library @easyrider it depends on what kind of music you want to make really, Albion One is a Spitfire flagship and one big versatile toolbox with a bit of everything: orchestra, synths, drones, big percussions...


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 25, 2019)

Picked up these so far:

OA Collection
Albion Tundra
LCOT

Might pick up the BHT if I can sell my Moog CP251 before the 31st


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 25, 2019)

Do people rate Spitifre Solo Strings?


----------



## ag75 (Dec 25, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Do people rate Spitifre Solo Strings?





ridgero said:


> I completed my SSO Chamber


Is it worth the upgrade from Chamber Strings to Chamber Strings Pro? It’s so cheap now.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Do people rate Spitifre Solo Strings?


I like them, especially the first chair violin and viola. They aren't very "plonkable" as @ism would say, but they respond well to dynamic shaping and I find they program extremely well. The total performance patches for violin and cello do yield a lot of playability and also have a degree of plonkability, but not at the level of say the Joshua Bell or Violin or the Virharmonic instruments. The total performance patches can be very virtuosic. The SF instruments are also very good at sounding like they are solos from within the ensemble and they sit neatly on top of either SSS or SCS as section leaders. 

When the instruments are played alone, it can seem hard to control the vibrato, which, outside of the total performance patches, is either off or on. But in context I find I rarely have to think about it and where I do, I can almost always draw in a simple curve on CC21 to cross into and out of vibrato as needed.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2019)

ag75 said:


> Is it worth the upgrade from Chamber Strings to Chamber Strings Pro? It’s so cheap now.


I didn't think I needed SCS Pro, because I was very happy with the standard SCS. But when SF had a good sale on the Pro, I picked it up, and have been extremely pleased. The stereo mixes are great to have as alternatives to other single mic options, and the other mics are surprisingly useful. Once you start getting used to having the additional mics, it's hard to go back.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 25, 2019)

I caved and went for Studio Woodwinds Pro (from Core) and Keppler in addition to my LCO strings purchase earlier.


----------



## transverb (Dec 25, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Between those two I’d strongly recommend SCS. I was torn between the same two last year. I now own both, and SCS has gotten vastly more use. SStS is a reasonably solid library (with some unfortunate quirks, like severely inconsistent short artics between instruments), while SCS is an _amazing_ one.



Thanks for the reply mate. It seems like SCS has some additional legato options as well in the performance patches. Such a tough choice as it seems like SCS is one of the core SF library people really love [provided you like the section size and tone / AIR Hall).


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 25, 2019)

Nothing in my wishlist....G.A.S. under control.


----------



## damcry (Dec 25, 2019)

Rex282 said:


> Damn Spitfire did it AGAIN!!!.They got me to spend $760, however I did get a shitload of good stuff….bastards…
> 
> LCO
> BDT
> ...


Aperture ?? (Offer was supposed to end on December 3rd)


----------



## Technostica (Dec 25, 2019)

damcry said:


> Aperture ?? (Offer was supposed to end on December 3rd)


Based on that list of libraries, some were bought over BF as it includes the ton deal.


----------



## AEF (Dec 25, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I do think it sounds great, but I'm totally content with Afflatus, and all the other string libs i have. I'd be getting SCS just to get it, so I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it. Maybe the variety of articulations would serve me well.



Afflatus has significantly better legato, the divisi sounds way better than SCS’s transposition trick method, it blends more easily with other libraries, and is easier to play.

SCS room tone IMO dwarfs Afflatus (i love AIR), has double the articulations (particularly the shorts) and is much more tweakable. 

The actual instrument tones are different such that its an apples/oranges comparison.

I find Berlin Strings a better match for Afflatus than SCS fwiw, though SCS is 100% worth having.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 25, 2019)

Chris Hurst said:


> LCO strings for me!



Curious to hear how you like them when you have a chance to play. I already have the OA Chamber Evos and wondering if some of that ground is already covered there. I like that the LCO is recorded dry.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 25, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Do people rate Spitifre Solo Strings?



I picked these up a while ago and kinda on the fence about them. The tone is mostly good, although the close mics are pretty useless by themselves - completely mono, panned in situ, and not very clear and present sounding to me. The vibrato is an either on/off affair, with on feeling pretty exaggerated. And the dynamic crossfading is a bit of a phasey mess at times, if trying to do subtle exposed arcs. I’ve actually had some good success blending them with Embertone’s ISS but overall a bit disappointed with them. Maybe (hopefully!) this will change as I work with them more, but that’s been my initial impression so far.

Edit: not meant to dissuade anyone, or poo-poo the library. As with all libraries, there’s a sweet spot, and it isn’t the right one for me, but could be exactly what someone else is looking for.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 25, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Curious to hear how you like them when you have a chance to play. I already have the OA Chamber Evos and wondering if some of that ground is already covered there. I like that the LCO is recorded dry.



Had a 5 min play earlier and thought it sounded great. Looking forward to playing some more.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 25, 2019)

Technostica said:


> I have the Philip K Dick precog edition which second guesses which articulation you need and pre-loads it.
> Unless I dreamt the whole thing!


If you did, you must feel (electric) sheepish.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 25, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Curious to hear how you like them when you have a chance to play. I already have the OA Chamber Evos and wondering if some of that ground is already covered there. I like that the LCO is recorded dry.



I've had the OA chamber Evos for a year and just got LCO Strings. There is hardly any overlap in my opinion. LCO has some strange and unique articulations for individual sections Violin / Viola / Cello / Bass + Cello in chamber size, but nothing EVO-like. It can be subtle, but also harsh and expressive. It is not "moving" like an Evo.

There is a LCO library that is a traditional EVO library - LCO textures. Far from dry though


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 25, 2019)

Hz perc pro
Albion one
Studio WW
Harp (which sounds GREAT btw)
LCO strings
LCO textures
Joey Blurg Perc (been watching too much Mandalorian, sorry I had to) - and I think I bought it just for the Celeste. I got Randy’s Celeste and just didn’t satisfy but the sf one definitely does.

And I’m on the fence with with Albion 3 and 4 (own 5)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2019)

Tvliesin said:


> Joey Blurg Perc


Anyone here have Flowbee Burgins Percussion?


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 25, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> I picked these up a while ago and kinda on the fence about them. The tone is mostly good, although the close mics are pretty useless by themselves - completely mono, panned in situ, and not very clear and present sounding to me. The vibrato is an either on/off affair, with on feeling pretty exaggerated. And the dynamic crossfading is a bit of a phasey mess at times, if trying to do subtle exposed arcs. I’ve actually had some good success blending them with Embertone’s ISS but overall a bit disappointed with them. Maybe (hopefully!) this will change as I work with them more, but that’s been my initial impression so far.
> 
> Edit: not meant to dissuade anyone, or poo-poo the library. As with all libraries, there’s a sweet spot, and it isn’t the right one for me, but could be exactly what someone else is looking for.



Very helpful - thanks! Which solo strings do you prefer if I may ask then?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 25, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone here have Flowbee Burgins Percussion?



I have Frodo Baggins' Percussion.

They have a nice ring to them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2019)

AEF said:


> Afflatus has significantly better legato, the divisi sounds way better than SCS’s transposition trick method, it blends more easily with other libraries, and is easier to play.
> 
> SCS room tone IMO dwarfs Afflatus (i love AIR), has double the articulations (particularly the shorts) and is much more tweakable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input!

I'm personally a much bigger fan of the Sofia stage than the Lyndhurst Hall. It's a much closer, and intimate sound, which i generally prefer. While Lyndhurst does have a nice sound, i find that the detail can get lost in the amount of reverb it has, even with pulling it back (SCS seems different in this regard, due to its smaller size).

I think the only reason I'd buy SCS at this point is for the extended articulations that Afflatus lacks. Would it be worth it? Not sure, but one thing that's turning me off about SCS are the spiccatos. They seem quite tame to me. I've only listened to youtube clips of them, so that might not be a fair statement. How are the extended mixes in the Pro version?

Afflatus has just raised the bar so high in terms of tone and playability for me, Its rendered just about every string library i own useless. That's an exaggeration of course, but you get the idea. I would just hate for SCS to be another library that i only use once in a blue moon. I do think it has a gorgeous tone overall, though.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 25, 2019)

When I want somewhat harsh, aggressive shorts I go with LASS. When I want BEAUTIFUL shorts that delight my ear, I go with SCS.

P.S.-when I want really LOUD shorts I go with my red and green “Home of the Whopper” boxers.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 25, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Very helpful - thanks! Which solo strings do you prefer if I may ask then?



I don’t have many - only Embertone ISS, Emotional Cello and Spitfire Solo Strings (and the old Kontakt EW Symphonic Orchestra which has solo strings, but that’s pretty long in the tooth...). I actually quite like the ISS strings as well as the Emo Cello. Both are super dry. Emo Cello has tons of articulations, tone is excellent. I also like the ISS Bundle - the vibrato is modeled (which doesn’t bother me and I like the amount of control it offers), and the dynamic layers are phase aligned so crossfading is super smooth, although at some slight expense to tone. You can craft some nice lines, but it does require a good amount of programming/automation to bring them to life.

One big plus to the Emo Cello and ISS to me is that they allow resale, which spitfire doesn’t.

The Embertone Joshua Bell violin gets rave reviews around here so that might be another one to look at for solo violin.


----------



## transverb (Dec 25, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I'm personally a much bigger fan of the Sofia stage than the Lyndhurst Hall. It's a much closer, and intimate sound, which i generally prefer. While Lyndhurst does have a nice sound, i find that the detail can get lost in the amount of reverb it has, even with pulling it back (SCS seems different in this regard, due to its smaller size).
> 
> ...



Not to go way OT but that is exactly my dilemma. Pick up SCS or save up for Afflatus. I don’t have a core library. 

For those who have EWC - are you still loving it after the honeymoon? Still don’t have a core choir either. Haha.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 25, 2019)

_What are folks going to pick up this time around? _

Nothing. I have too much.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2019)

transverb said:


> Not to go way OT but that is exactly my dilemma. Pick up SCS or save up for Afflatus. I don’t have a core library.
> 
> For those who have EWC - are you still loving it after the honeymoon? Still don’t have a core choir either. Haha.



As i mentioned earlier, I'm totally content with Afflatus. It's incredible, but i think it's best to decide which sound you like the most, and which features are most important to you. SCS does have more articulations, but i prefer the sound of Afflatus. Seems like the playability and legato is also better.

As far as core choir libraries go, I highly recommend Storm Choir Ultimate. It's super versatile and sounds excellent. It's capable of doing both soft and epic styles as well.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 25, 2019)

Technostica said:


> Based on that list of libraries, some were bought over BF as it includes the ton deal.


 You are correct sir.This is just my Spitfire damage for the holiday season.Considering I would not have any of them if I didnt visit this forum says more about me than this forum yet it was still a group effort.Thanks all.I have a LOT of work to do.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 25, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> I don’t have many - only Embertone ISS, Emotional Cello and Spitfire Solo Strings (and the old Kontakt EW Symphonic Orchestra which has solo strings, but that’s pretty long in the tooth...). I actually quite like the ISS strings as well as the Emo Cello. Both are super dry. Emo Cello has tons of articulations, tone is excellent. I also like the ISS Bundle - the vibrato is modeled (which doesn’t bother me and I like the amount of control it offers), and the dynamic layers are phase aligned so crossfading is super smooth, although at some slight expense to tone. You can craft some nice lines, but it does require a good amount of programming/automation to bring them to life.
> 
> One big plus to the Emo Cello and ISS to me is that they allow resale, which spitfire doesn’t.
> 
> The Embertone Joshua Bell violin gets rave reviews around here so that might be another one to look at for solo violin.



Appreciate the thoughts. I grabbed Joshua Bell from a forum member and think I'll be going with CSSS instead of Spitfire Solo Strings. No more Spitfire stuff for me this year (I did just grab BBCSO and The Ton during BF though).


----------



## CT (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice Simpsons reference in Symphonic Organ.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2019)

I have a number of acoustic guitar tracks I would like to add strings to....Would SPITFIRE CHAMBER STRINGS be a good choice?

I'll be getting Albion one for bigger stuff....


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 25, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I have a number of acoustic guitar tracks I would like to add strings to....Would SPITFIRE CHAMBER STRINGS be a good choice?
> 
> I'll be getting Albion one for bigger stuff....



I could be off here, but I think Spitfire Studio Strings might give a closer, more intimate sound. Think those are recorded on a smaller/drier stage. The Chamber Strings are recorded at Air, so they’ll be much wetter. 

Can’t speak to section sizes, etc, maybe another member can comment on that.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 25, 2019)

Eric Whitacre Choir


----------



## BezO (Dec 25, 2019)

Completing Studio Orchestra Pro with the strings was my biggest purchase. After playing around with them, yeah, this is what I was looking for. Against the grain from most here, SO will be my go to for strings, brass & winds.

Symphonic Organ, Orchestral Swarm & eDNA w/Kinematic added some nice flavors.

One slight disappointment is Kepler Orchestra. I dig the sounds; appears to be a nice compliment to SO. The NKS implementation needs work, and no keyswitches hurts playability. The latter may just take some getting used to, getting to know the grid. But the former needs an update. A "brass filter" that doesn't filter out stings or winds, and no strings or winds filters, for example.

HZ Strings & Percussion and SCS are still looking up from my wishlist. We'll see.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 26, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Can’t speak to section sizes, etc, maybe another member can comment on that.



Studio Strings are 8, 6, 6, 6, 4. (For any newbies that's violins 1, violins 2, violas, celli, basses.) That's a larger size than chamber strings. The pro version adds larger section sizes for core articulations (but not all I've heard). I'm sure it doubled them in size.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 26, 2019)

I've been on the fence about getting symphonic strings, I'm wondering if this offers something different for what i already have? compared to SA studio strings, chamber strings, HZ strings, cinematic studio strings, and arks, which is what i use. i could never get past how wet symphonic strings are to justify a purchase. but as always i can be persuaded XD 
is SSS a 'must have' tool? i think i'm already covered but would love to hear your thoughts.

i'm more inclined for BHCT as it sounds the most different. if you had to choose between the two, which one and why would you?


----------



## zAr2 (Dec 26, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Studio Strings are 8, 6, 6, 6, 4. (For any newbies that's violins 1, violins 2, violas, celli, basses.) That's a larger size than chamber strings. The pro version adds larger section sizes for core articulations (but not all I've heard). I'm sure it doubled them in size.



There's also Violins1 4a and 4b, 3a and 3b for Violins2, Violas and Celli.
Full size: V1 16; V2 12; Vls 12; Celli 12; Basses 4


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2019)

Would it be cheaper to buy say Spitfire Studio Orchestra then upgrade to SSO pro?


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 26, 2019)

5Lives said:


> 40% off (up to 65% off collections). What are folks going to pick up this time around?
> 
> Ricotti Mallets for me most probably.


Ricotti Mallets are strikingly good.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 26, 2019)

BBCSO was the plan going in. The strings and woodwinds in particular blend to make a cohesive sound that I haven't heard before. Finally got the funds to get it on Wish List sale and then HZS gets an update and it sounds very impressive. It has so many options for flexibility. Now considering HZS and maybe OACE or Tundra with it vs BBCSO.

I lean toward the tight, dry sound of Studio Series Pro and BHCT, which I use the most of all my Spitfire libraries. I also have SCS and Solo Strings, but none of the larger string libraries in AIR for that big sound (HZS, SSS, or Albions). HZS would fill a "large strings" gap in my template. But so would something like Tundra possibly (albeit with fewer articulations).

BBCSO vs. HZS with an additional library. Tough call.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 26, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Studio Strings are 8, 6, 6, 6, 4. (For any newbies that's violins 1, violins 2, violas, celli, basses.) That's a larger size than chamber strings. The pro version adds larger section sizes for core articulations (but not all I've heard). I'm sure it doubled them in size.



I wonder if Studio Strings would yield a more intimate / forward sound than Chamber Strings due to the drier stage, despite the fact that SStS are bigger sections. 

Do you have Studio Strings? How are the close mics? Was pretty disappointed by the sound of the close mics in Solo Strings - sounded really boxy to me, and no stereo image (other than in-situ panning)


----------



## gohrev (Dec 26, 2019)

@unclecheeks I bought Studio Strings Pro yesterday, played around with it for a couple of hours. Very impressed with the sound, and while you can go in and tweak the mics to your liking, the Pro version comes with two baked-in mic configurations by the fabled Simon Rhodes. 

M1 makes big sections sound very lush and spatial, whereas M2 feels more "up close". Otherwise T2 (tree #2) is a perfect go-to mic, it just sounds _better _than the T1, which is selected by default. 

Mind you, I bought the Professional editions for all the Studio libraries, the choice in mics seems to make a big difference.

As for intimate vs grand: A good example here is the Violins I section. It comes in 3 different sizes: 16 players (very cinematic), 8 (sounds more chamber-ish) and 4 players in two alternative batches (4a and 4b, both sound really intimate).

Hope this answers some of your questions?


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 27, 2019)

Last night Chamber Strings Pro download speed was 205 mbps. This morning BHCT is 60 mbps. C'mon Spitfire, tell Scotty to throw some more Dilithium crystals into the server. I still have 3 more libraries to download.


----------



## jules (Dec 27, 2019)

Lucky you ! I usually top at 20 mbps !


----------



## Mornats (Dec 27, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> I wonder if Studio Strings would yield a more intimate / forward sound than Chamber Strings due to the drier stage, despite the fact that SStS are bigger sections.
> 
> Do you have Studio Strings? How are the close mics? Was pretty disappointed by the sound of the close mics in Solo Strings - sounded really boxy to me, and no stereo image (other than in-situ panning)


I only have the core version so I just get the tree mics.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2019)

I could get SSO-chamber edition for 659 OR SStO professional for 699. 
I already have a couple of AIR-libraries that work well with my music (SCS, OA Chamber Evo, Spitfire Solo Strings), so the logical buy seems to be to complete the AIR-orchestra. I have nothing of the Studio Series yet, but it is often promoted as the more versatile orchestra of the two - I am no classical composer, so I am the targeted audiance. 
Ah, those first world problems should not be underestimated... Anyone owning both and care to elaborate on their sonoric differences?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 27, 2019)

jules said:


> Lucky you ! I usually top at 20 mbps !


I d/l LCO as low as 2MBS, no idea why, its usually around 40 to 80mbs


----------



## jimjazzuk (Dec 27, 2019)

How are people getting on with Spitfire Studio Woodwinds? I've tried really hard to like them and buy them as a stop-gap before CSW comes out, but I'm not convinced!


----------



## cqd (Dec 27, 2019)

Just wait I'd say.. should be out soon enough..I'm pretty much over spitfire at this stage..


----------



## gohrev (Dec 27, 2019)

@jimjazzuk - Piccolo & all Flutes sound wonderful. Oboe is hit and miss, very sharp sound. I don’t like the sound of the Cor de Anglais.

Clarinet is just beautiful, with beautiful warm tones.

The bassoons are truly a matter of taste: I personally favour a not-so-raspy sound there, so they suit me well.


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 27, 2019)

BezO said:


> Completing Studio Orchestra Pro with the strings was my biggest purchase. After playing around with them, yeah, this is what I was looking for. Against the grain from most here, SO will be my go to for strings, brass & winds.


Purchased this earlier this year and it has become my workhorse for writing. Very happy for the smaller sections among the strings.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 27, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Last night Chamber Strings Pro download speed was 205 mbps. This morning BHCT is 60 mbps. C'mon Spitfire, tell Scotty to throw some more Dilithium crystals into the server. I still have 3 more libraries to download.


This helps them convince you to buy the hard drive. 🤣


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 27, 2019)

The two biggies for me are Symphonic Woodwinds and Symphonic Strings. SSS has excellent legato (at least the quirky way I play) plus that amazing Lyndhurst Hall smoother sound than with what you get with the Teldex room in BS, but I’m hooked on that too so to me having both is a great set. And boy do I need Winds, I only have EWHO... SSW‘s demos, wow.

if anyone is pondering Chamber Strings, GET IT. Got that on the last wish list sale, and it has a certain something that’s hard to categorize. You don’t go to it just because you need chamber strings, you start spending time in it and it becomes your inspirational composing tool. I could noodle in it all day. I pull that up now before a piano.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 27, 2019)

berlin87 said:


> @jimjazzuk - Piccolo & all Flutes sound wonderful. Oboe is hit and miss, very sharp sound. I don’t like the sound of the Cor de Anglais.
> 
> Clarinet is just beautiful, with beautiful warm tones.
> 
> The bassoons are truly a matter of taste: I personally favour a not-so-raspy sound there, so they suit me well.


100% agree


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, I bought the rest of Paul's Hamper which got me ASS, Ricotti Mallets and AF's kitbag for basically the price of the ASS, and completed my SSO (harp &JB perc) for a good discount. Then I was reading what people got and realized I forgot Kinematic. I swear I added it to the list. But it wasn't there so I almost forgot about it. Thanks whoever mentioned it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

Can anyone elaborate on the tonal differences between the Jake Jackson, and the original mixes for SCS?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the tonal differences between the Jake Jackson, and the original mixes for SCS?


Jake Jackson's are mixes. Everything else in SCS are mics you mix yourself. Pro adds the outrigger, a close ribbon, a close stereo pair, and a gallery mic. The advantage of the JJ mixes are that they sound good out of the box and they are easy on resources. One of the stereo mixes for the main articulations of Vln I takes 454 MB in Kontakt at my current DFD settings (42KB). Loading the CTA mics by contrast is 1.33GB. If I lower the DFD to 6KB, then it's still 123MB for the mix versus 370MB for the CTA mics. I'm not sure which of the mics JJ's mixes use, but they sound good and mix well with each other (and if you obtained the pro versions of SSO when they were available, they mix well with JJ's mixes for the pro versions of those libraries as well).


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 27, 2019)

I got Studio Strings Pro for the Divisi and the C2 Mic, which is supposed to be a leader mic. A demo of the close mics by a VI Control member posted in another thread convinced me of the sound and flexibility in section size:



https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/firstchairs-mp3.22310/



Downloading now and really looking forward to implementing this close-up detailed sound and varying sizes.

I also got LCO strings which is good, and it feels better to get it during the discount period as it seems not that "complete" of a package - no legato (not that important - will blend it with Studio Strings) and not all articulations for all sections. No Sul Pont and Flautando for Celli is a little bit of a dissapointment. But the overall sound and concept works really well. I am grateful to have these unique sounds in my palette. 

And I got Woodwind Evolutions. Sounds gorgeous and inspiring. But the Spitfire Player uses 1,8GB of RAM while displaying a sample load of 169 MB. I know that this is a known issue.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Jake Jackson's are mixes. Everything else in SCS are mics you mix yourself. Pro adds the outrigger, a close ribbon, a close stereo pair, and a gallery mic. The advantage of the JJ mixes are that they sound good out of the box and they are easy on resources. One of the stereo mixes for the main articulations of Vln I takes 454 MB in Kontakt at my current DFD settings (42KB). Loading the CTA mics by contrast is 1.33GB. If I lower the DFD to 6KB, then it's still 123MB for the mix versus 370MB for the CTA mics. I'm not sure which of the mics JJ's mixes use, but they sound good and mix well with each other (and if you obtained the pro versions of SSO when they were available, they mix well with JJ's mixes for the pro versions of those libraries as well).


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't know if I should take advantage of the big discount and get Studio Woodwinds Pro or wait for CSW. (I already have OT BWW). One thing I think CSW wouldn't include is all the extra instruments (Bass Flute, Contrabass Clarinet etc). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 27, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> This helps them convince you to buy the hard drive. 🤣


Back when my old computer ran on steam, I was forced to buy the hard drive. I was maxing at 6mbps. I could fly to the UK, go sight seeing and fly back to NY and still beat my old pony express internet provider. I guess I can't complain being that it's Xmas wish week.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Dec 27, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Don't know if I should take advantage of the big discount and get Studio Woodwinds Pro or wait for CSW. (I already have OT BWW). One thing I think CSW wouldn't include is all the extra instruments (Bass Flute, Contrabass Clarinet etc). Any help would be appreciated.



One simple thing is check most of your projets and ask yourself whether these extra instruments are needed, and how often you use them.
Buy something you really need rather than for its price.
I still regret for a purchase which I thought will bring me extra articulations, rare instruments and more "cinematic" sound. That core orchestral library's workflow just doesn't suit me. With current library I can simply achieve the sound I like using some mixing tricks. I realised I've made a bad decision. So I end up spend another 400 euro this Xmas for SCS which I really need.

If you like the dry, intimate sound of SSW pro and you'd like to add woodwind colour to your project, pull the trigger.
Otherwise, you love the workflow of CSS series and enjoy their sound, just wait. Don't buy until you read enough info from end users.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 27, 2019)

Only gone and pulled the trigger on the Studio Orchestra Professional collection! I already bought the strings earlier this year and wanted to buy the rest eventually. Thankfully, the insanely generous wish list price made it a no brainier! Thanks for the generous gift @Spitfire Team cant wait to start using these libraries next year!!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 27, 2019)

Fragile Strings Evos worth picking up if I already have the Ólafur chamber Evos?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm considering the Studio Strings Pro upgrade for fairly little, but so far I've barely used the base product. So I've been trying to work it into things and seeing if I feel like the additional mics and sections are going to make me like it better.

That's what I tell myself to avoid SCS and BBC fever.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 27, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I'm considering the Studio Strings Pro upgrade for fairly little, but so far I've barely used the base product. So I've been trying to work it into things and seeing if I feel like the additional mics and sections are going to make me like it better.
> 
> That's what I tell myself to avoid SCS and BBC fever.


I also think about it. What is more musical: SStS+SStS Pro or SStS+SCS?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

Does SCS happen to have any articulations similar to the "Refractions" patch found in Aperture?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 27, 2019)

ClefferNotes said:


> Only gone and pulled the trigger on the Studio Orchestra Professional collection! I already bought the strings earlier this year and wanted to buy the rest eventually. Thankfully, the insanely generous wish list price made it a no brainier! Thanks for the generous gift @Spitfire Team cant wait to start using these libraries next year!!


How do you like the strings?

I wonder if I want to go Studio or Chamber Strings or nothing, since I bought a looooot lately 

stringwise I got Soaring Strings, Spitfire Albions I Redux and One, Albion V, Bernard Herrmann Toolkit, several Evos, Spitfire Solo Strings, Artisan Violin, BDT, Soundiron Hyperion Strings Micro, Session Strings 1+2, Metropolis Ark4, Time Micro.. hrmpf.. I just convinced myself I own enough strings..

(Voice in my head says I need a dry library, a dedicated dry string library) 

But I don't even write a lot with strings!

(voice repeats in distance: dry.. dryyyyy)


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 27, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> (Voice in my head says I need a dry library, a dedicated dry string library)
> 
> But I don't even write a lot with strings!
> 
> (voice repeats in distance: dry.. dryyyyy)



Hah! I’m in a very similar boat, and while I don’t own nearly as many libraries already as you do, I probably own enough considering that I too don’t write for strings all that much! (Or certainly not that well anyway) 😉.

So as much as I thought I wanted LCO, I think I’ll be fine with my OACE, BDT, SSS, Emotional Cello and Embertone ISS.

Good luck holding out!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 27, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Hah! I’m in a very similar boat, and while I don’t own nearly as many libraries already as you do, I probably own enough considering that I too don’t write for strings all that much! (Or certainly not that well anyway) 😉.
> 
> So as much as I thought I wanted LCO, I think I’ll be fine with my OACE, BDT, SSS, Emotional Cello and Embertone ISS.
> 
> Good luck holding out!



errmagurrd!

don't even get me started on LCO strings, another tasty sound right there!

I probably settle for the Sacconi Mallets to top the holiday craziness off. 

Good luck to you, too!

In the end 95% of the time my purchases are investments that pay off in my daily work and rewards, too. So, really, apologies for my moaning here. It's just really an overload of sales from BF until the end of the year.


----------



## transverb (Dec 27, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I'm considering the Studio Strings Pro upgrade for fairly little, but so far I've barely used the base product. So I've been trying to work it into things and seeing if I feel like the additional mics and sections are going to make me like it better.
> 
> That's what I tell myself to avoid SCS and BBC fever.



May I ask what you don’t like about SStS? I’m still considering picking up. Thanks.


----------



## CT (Dec 27, 2019)

Just remember that Studio Orchestra isn't really dry. It's drier than the Hall, but AIR 1 is neither completely tight nor without character. The Pro versions will give you a little more control in that regard, but the room is still going to be in there.

I ultimately decided that the sound of that room just wasn't for me, and so never felt convinced enough to upgrade to Pro. Here's a dopey thing I did during Avengers-mania that I think is the most satisfied I've been about the sound of Core (and BHCT).


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

I think I'm gonna take the plunge on SCS Pro. They have such a unique, and beautiful sound. Not sure if i can live without it, lol!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2019)

transverb said:


> May I ask what you don’t like about SStS? I’m still considering picking up. Thanks.



every time I open it up, I end up feeling like it’s kind of stale or maybe synthy?

which is likely my own fault: stale writing, stale strings.
Then I hear the demos and walkthroughs and want to coax that sound out. 


Disclaimer: I just make music for pleasure.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, I grabbed Studio Woodwinds and Studio Brass. Had a little play with them and so far I'm really liking the woods. I've not played with the brass too much yet.

Here's Studio Strings and Woodwinds together (both just the core versions) with Sonospheres 3 and Plastic Ghost Piano. The strings suit my style perfectly I find, and the woods are fitting right in too although it's still early days.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 27, 2019)

Fun fact - that photo on my track above is of Hogwarts! It's Durham Cathedral cloisters which were used in the films. We popped in there whilst visiting my parents over Christmas.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 27, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> In the end 95% of the time my purchases are investments that pay off in my daily work and rewards, too. So, really, apologies for my moaning here. It's just really an overload of sales from BF until the end of the year.



I wish I could say the same, haha! More of a hobby here. By that metric, I really have enough. (I say that now, but Ill probably still cave for the LCO, darn it..)


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I think I'm gonna take the plunge on SCS Pro. They have such a unique, and beautiful sound. Not sure if i can live without it, lol!


Couldn't agree more. I got SCS Pro in the last wishlist sale and I'm bonkers over it. I was all about huge symphony string libraries... or so I thought. Whatever convinced me to buy SCS Pro, it was the best decision. And yeah, you can make the arrangement sound huge, like you'd need a bandsaw to get through the chord.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> Couldn't agree more. I got SCS Pro in the last wishlist sale and I'm bonkers over it. I was all about huge symphony string libraries... or so I thought. Whatever convinced me to buy SCS Pro, it was the best decision. And yeah, you can make the arrangement sound huge, like you'd need a bandsaw to get through the chord.


Would you say having the Pro version was worth the extra expense?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Would you say having the Pro version was worth the extra expense?


I, too, would like to know the answer to this. Are those added mic positions really that special?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 27, 2019)

Jett Hitt said:


> I, too, would like to know the answer to this. Are those added mic positions really that special?


Seems like most people appreciate the extra mica, but not having JJ mixes for the ensemble patch, and having to load 2 different patches to access all mics seem like a pain. I think I'm just gonna go with the standard version and the chamber evos for the same price as the Pro version.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 28, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> How do you like the strings?
> 
> I wonder if I want to go Studio or Chamber Strings or nothing, since I bought a looooot lately
> 
> ...


I really like them a lot, I have to admit they have a much grittier / live sound if that makes sense? Probably to do with the fact it is a drier room vs the hall which gives the samples a sheen. I find that I need to think more about how I write with them as they feel a lot more exposed than the other SF string libraries.

If you own the BH Toolkit library, then that’s probably the best idea of the sound you will get with the strings, only this time, a lot more detailed in terms of dynamic layers and articulations


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Seems like most people appreciate the extra mica, but not having JJ mixes for the ensemble patch, and having to load 2 different patches to access all mics seem like a pain. I think I'm just gonna go with the standard version and the chamber evos for the same price as the Pro version.


Good choice. I've been using Chamber Evos like an expansion to Chamber Strings, they augment each other really nicely.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 28, 2019)

I am leaning towards picking up the Union chapel organ and the Cimbalom.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 28, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> I am leaning towards picking up the Union chapel organ and the Cimbalom.


I couldn't resist the Union Chapel Organ at the Wish List price and I didn't have a pipe organ so I bought it. Well worth it!!


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 28, 2019)

So, I picked up Albion III Iceni which I have been on the fence about for a year or 2. I love this library!! It is one of my new faves from Spitfire. I also finally picked Chamber Strings Pro. I already have Symphonic Strings as well as Studio Strings Pro and all of the Cinematic Studio Strings series so I was wondering if this was necessary but I have to say, this has its own spot and I'll probably reach for this quite often because it seems very balanced and has a sweet sound. All 3 Spitfire String libraries definitely have their own sound, though, and I think they are worth it at the Xmas Wish List price. I know some folks are unsure about getting the extra mics but it's always nice to have a close mic to bring a little more detail. I love to have options over the mix.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 28, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> So, I picked up Albion III Iceni which I have been on the fence about for a year or 2. I love this library!! It is one of my new faves from Spitfire. I also finally picked Chamber Strings Pro. I already have Symphonic Strings as well as Studio Strings Pro and all of the Cinematic Studio Strings series so I was wondering if this was necessary but I have to say, this has its own spot and I'll probably reach for this quite often because it seems very balanced and has a sweet sound. All 3 Spitfire String libraries definitely have their own sound, though, and I think they are worth it at the Xmas Wish List price. I know some folks are unsure about getting the extra mics but it's always nice to have a close mic to bring a little more detail. I love to have options over the mix.


How much bigger are the chamber strings pro from the core edition?


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 28, 2019)

ag75 said:


> How much bigger are the chamber strings pro from the core edition?


You get extra mics (CTAO) and Jake Jackson stereo mixes with the Professional version. My Chamber Strings Professional folder shows 219 GB so it's pretty hefty.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know if Spitfire customer support is open on the weekends?


----------



## ism (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Spitfire customer support is open on the weekends?



They describe themselves as "family friendly"


----------



## sIR dORT (Dec 28, 2019)

Just picked up OA chamber evos and the library is as good as it looks. The vibrato waves have got to be some of my favorite samples ever, and the textures are obviously super useful and fun to use. I try and separate libraries that I'm looking at into if they're practical/usable/need or fun to use/look cool. This lib is definitely both.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 28, 2019)

Jett Hitt said:


> I, too, would like to know the answer to this. Are those added mic positions really that special?


There is a walkthrough for Studio Strings Pro, Paul plays a cello lick and goes through the mic positions. It starts about 1:30 in. I think it's a good example of what mic positions can do and can apply to any library.


----------



## ism (Dec 28, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Just picked up OA chamber evos and the library is as good as it looks. The vibrato waves have got to be some of my favorite samples ever, and the textures are obviously super useful and fun to use. I try and separate libraries that I'm looking at into if they're practical/usable/need or fun to use/look cool. This lib is definitely both.


There really is nothing like OACE.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

Jett Hitt said:


> I, too, would like to know the answer to this. Are those added mic positions really that special?


That special? No. Useful? Undoubtedly. I was perfectly content with the regular version of SCS. But I wouldn’t want to go back now that I have the Pro version. The sound doesn’t change markedly but it is more flexible and it is easier to work without reverb if that’s something you are interested in. And the stereo mixes are really very convenient.

I didn’t pay much for the expansion however as I had some of the old Sable library that gave a discount on the upgrade even when they offered it at $99. I’m not sure what I’d value the upgrade at. Certainly $99 would be worth it to me. I’m not sure how much I’d go above that. If I was doing a lot of multi mic mixing now, probably quite a lot. If I was mostly just mixing a few mics or just using the tree then I’d get the basic one and see how I got along with it. You can always upgrade at the next wishlist sale—unless you’re worried they will port SCS to the new player sooner rather than later and you want the Kontakt version with the full array of mics.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 28, 2019)

Bought Ambient Guitars (upgrade from Enigma) just as planned. That's how disciplined I am...


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 28, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> So, I picked up Albion III Iceni which I have been on the fence about for a year or 2. I love this library!!



Don't let too many people know... say it's crap


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 28, 2019)

Dragging feet for looong time over BT Phobos.
Would pick up easily _ @ WL $179.40 .... IF .... there is any decent chance SFA will invest resources and Update. 


But not if it's ~~


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 28, 2019)

I would like to take advantage of this sale, but I figured I don't *need* anything. I'm looking for something inspiring.

Torn between Paul's Hamper (ASS would compliment 8Dio's Intimate Strings I just bought, plus the nice flutes and go-to mallets), and inspiring libraries like an Evo or Swarm. I feel like I have most bread-and-butter libraries, from other developers, and I love BDT. I'd do intimate-ish music, post-rock, ambient, and music to the picture.

Any opinion?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

ClefferNotes said:


> I really like them a lot, I have to admit they have a much grittier / live sound if that makes sense? Probably to do with the fact it is a drier room vs the hall which gives the samples a sheen. I find that I need to think more about how I write with them as they feel a lot more exposed than the other SF string libraries.
> 
> If you own the BH Toolkit library, then that’s probably the best idea of the sound you will get with the strings, only this time, a lot more detailed in terms of dynamic layers and articulations




thank you, I was thinking in that direction.. Now, I kinda have to decide if I want to give SCS or 8Dio Century Strings the nod.. So difficult, some libraries by 8dio are just amazing f.e. Century Brass. 

Anyway, thx for your insight!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

Mikro93 said:


> I would like to take advantage of this sale, but I figured I don't *need* anything. I'm looking for something inspiring.
> 
> Torn between Paul's Hamper (ASS would compliment 8Dio's Intimate Strings I just bought, plus the nice flutes and go-to mallets), and inspiring libraries like an Evo or Swarm. I feel like I have most bread-and-butter libraries, from other developers, and I love BDT. I'd do intimate-ish music, post-rock, ambient, and music to the picture.
> 
> Any opinion?


OACE?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 28, 2019)

Upgraded SSS to SSO Complete 

But I can't download it til getting back to LA...


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 28, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Upgraded SSS to SSO Complete
> 
> But I can't download it til getting back to LA...



Send me info, I'll dnld for you !


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Would you say having the Pro version was worth the extra expense?





Jett Hitt said:


> I, too, would like to know the answer to this. Are those added mic positions really that special?


Ugh. I'm not accomplished enough to give you that answer. TBH, I've only loaded standard patches so far and those sound pretty incredible. So if that doesn't require Pro, then no, not necessary from MY standpoint. I got Pro because it was $499, a full 50% off that time, and I bought it figuring/hoping I'd grow into it.

If you saved some money now with the STD version and then the next sale comes along, don't you get the sale price on the upgrade? If so you could buy it in two stages. Sorry, wish I had a better answer!

Methinks it's time to explore these mic positions I have and never used yet.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 28, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> OACE?


Could be nice! But I got a bunch of arcs from the Intimate Strings by 8Dio that I like, and I don't really need other strings, even though I'd like the Evo. I'll check OACE again, thanks for your input


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

Liking Chamber Strings so far. I went with the standard version (I'm glad i did). 

I'll be using this a lot for those slow, subtle, and dramatic passages, which i think this library excels at. The flautando patch is just perfect for that. For anything else, I'll probably just reach for other libraries, (especially Afflatus).

Unfortunately, there do seem to be some glitches in some of the patches, mainly cutoff notes. Not really sure what that's all about. 

Regardless, it's a pretty solid library overall.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Liking Chamber Strings so far. I went with the standard version (I'm glad i did).
> 
> I'll be using this a lot for those slow, subtle, and dramatic passages, which i think this library excels at. The flautando patch is just perfect for that. For anything else, I'll probably just reach for other libraries, (especially Afflatus).
> 
> ...


I think the shorts really sparkle, but they might be too polite for your needs.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Liking Chamber Strings so far. I went with the standard version (I'm glad i did).
> 
> I'll be using this a lot for those slow, subtle, and dramatic passages, which i think this library excels at. The flautando patch is just perfect for that. For anything else, I'll probably just reach for other libraries, (especially Afflatus).
> 
> ...



May I ask in which patch did you find these cutoff notes? I'm worried about having a defective library.
I also own it this Xmas, for now I haven't found any glitches by playing. I like it and will use it for many future projects. But I did find some buggy things with a logic pro articulation set posted on SF's official site.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

mohsohsenshi said:


> May I ask in which patch did you find these cutoff notes? I'm worried about having a defective library.
> I also own it this Xmas, for now I haven't found any glitches by playing. I like it and will use it for many future projects. But I did find some buggy things with a logic pro articulation set posted on SF's official site.


There were a few patches in the "individual" articulation folder, including the Ensemble Longs.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 28, 2019)

Is the spitfire audio downloader down right now? trying to update a few things and it seems to be doing nothing at the moment.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> There were a few patches in the "individual" articulation folder, including the Ensemble Longs.



 Hope them fix it in the later update, they can't just leave it like this.


----------



## Levon (Dec 28, 2019)

Is OA Evo worth purchasing if you already own OA Chamber Evo?


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 28, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> Is the spitfire audio downloader down right now? trying to update a few things and it seems to be doing nothing at the moment.


Disregard. i turned off the cloud CN setting ?? It's working now


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I think the shorts really sparkle, but they might be too polite for your needs.


Definitely polite! But also tight and consistant. Lovely.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

mohsohsenshi said:


> Hope them fix it in the later update, they can't just leave it like this.


It might just be exclusive to my computer. Seems to happen when I'm playing octaves.

Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> Is the spitfire audio downloader down right now? trying to update a few things and it seems to be doing nothing at the moment.


I had some issues yesterday. Finally I just quit the program and restarted, and then restarted the download. It picked up where it had left off.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> It might just be exclusive to my computer. Seems to happen when I'm playing octaves.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in?


I haven't experienced this one, but I don't often use the individual articulations. The legato for violas and second violins is sometimes a bit dodgy. Also performance legato and legato performance have different programming and sometimes one works where the other does not.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I haven't experienced this one, but I don't often use the individual articulations. The legato for violas and second violins is sometimes a bit dodgy. Also performance legato and legato performance have different programming and sometimes one works where the other does not.


Yep. Those were the other patches too.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 28, 2019)

I picked up the EDNA expansion pack KINEMATIK and I'm loving it! Especially for $29! So inspiring and really adds a lot to that library. I highly recommend it.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

ag75 said:


> I picked up the EDNA expansion pack KINEMATIK and I'm loving it! Especially for $29! So inspiring and really adds a lot to that library. I highly recommend it.


Where did you install the library? I got this as well, but the instructions didn't say where to point the download to get it to install properly.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 28, 2019)

Levon said:


> Is OA Evo worth purchasing if you already own OA Chamber Evo?



If you want a smaller sound, yes. The OA Evos are a Quartett, but the individual instruments can be loaded seperately. So you can, for example, have just Violin 1 play any Evo. All is pretty close-miced and processed by Olafur, which creates a cold and distinct sound (not easy to neutralize that character for your mix). I find it useful and well done. The sound is very intimate, the Evos range from subtle to harsh. No downside for what it is.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Where did you install the library? I got this as well, but the instructions didn't say where to point the download to get it to install properly.


Ok, so I read that people were having problems with this, SO, I installed this on a separate disk, then added a folder in the library tab of EDNA called "KINEMATIK", then just imported the entire folder there and did a batch resave. It works perfectly. I really wanted these patches to be easily identifiable and not just lost in the 1000's of other presets the library comes with.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2019)

For anyone who has SCS, try stacking the Ensemble Long and Ensemble flautando patches together. You can really feel some movement in those strings! Just make sure both patches are about equal volume.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks. This is what I did up to the point of batch resave. It wasn’t clear to me if I’d lose functionality by installing them this way, especially since it wasn’t clear where they were supposed to go. I’d prefer to keep the kinematic patches separate as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> For anyone who has SCS, try stacking the Ensemble Long and Ensemble flautando patches together. You can really feel some movement in those strings! Just make sure both patches are about equal volume.


Stacking articulations works really well well with SCS. It’s one reason the library can go quite big.


----------



## Frank1985 (Dec 28, 2019)

Has anyone successfully combined sf symphonic woods with the century brass and string ensembles by 8dio?

Not sure whether to pull the trigger on that or wait for the century woods. God knows when that’ll be released though. Are there any other decent, cheaper alternatives to the sww that you’d recommend?

I do already have majestica, which I haven’t delved into yet but I understand it doesn’t work well with other libs due to it’s baked in ambience.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Stacking articulations works really well well with SCS. It’s one reason the library can go quite big.


This might actually be the greatest way to get the most out of SCS for me. I've been experimenting with blending SCS and much dryer strings libs together, especially Afflatus. What I've found is that SCS behaves like a chameleon, especially with the spiccatos since they are so vanilla, and like you said, polite. However, the Lyndhurst Hall makes the other string libraries sound huge! It's basically like having a Lyndhurst IR, but even better because you still have the small chamber strings actually recorded in that space, so making it quite possibly one of the best layering libs for strings. 

Vanilla is the flavor of Chamber Strings, and you can mix just about anything with vanilla. Dumb analogy, but that's the best way i can describe it.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> This might actually be the greatest way to get the most out of SCS for me. I've been experimenting with blending SCS and much dryer strings libs together, especially Afflatus. What I've found is that SCS behaves like a chameleon, especially with the spiccatos since they are so vanilla, and like you said, polite. However, the Lyndhurst Hall makes the other string libraries sound huge! It's basically like having a Lyndhurst IR, but even better because you still have the small chamber strings actually recorded in that space, so making it quite possibly one of the best layering libs for strings.
> 
> Vanilla is the flavor of Chamber Strings, and you can mix just about anything with vanilla. Dumb analogy, but that's the best way i can describe it.


SCS had its own character and though generally polite you can draw out an aggressive face. (I like the shorts playing crunchy dissonances at high velocity as much as the soft sparkly quality you can get in the upper registers at low velocities.) But, yes, it's also true that they generally blend well while also adding pleasing detail (and yes the sound of Air) to the part.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> SCS had its own character and though generally polite you can draw out an aggressive face. (I like the shorts playing crunchy dissonances at high velocity as much as the soft sparkly quality you can get in the upper registers at low velocities.) But, yes, it's also true that they generally blend well while also adding pleasing detail (and yes the sound of Air) to the part.


I too like the sound of the spiccatos at their lower dynamics. It's a very pretty sound.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 29, 2019)

Does LCO Strings also have a softer side?
Most of the demos show rather shrill, squeaky articulations, I would not even know how to notate them.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Does LCO Strings also have a softer side?
> Most of the demos show rather shrill, squeaky articulations, I would not even know how to notate them.


Yes, I very much like the spectral scrubs and it is a soft long. That, and the dig spiccato, which is particularly aggressive, are the articulations I use most often. Many of the articulations in LCO Strings are unusual and it can be hard to figure out how you might use them even when you are intrigued by them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2019)

Still on the fence about buying LCO. Everyone seems to love it though.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Does LCO Strings also have a softer side?
> Most of the demos show rather shrill, squeaky articulations, I would not even know how to notate them.



This is always the problem with unusual libraries. I sometimes hear an odd sample that I could use in a cool way, but there is really no way for me to tell a player how to produce said oddity.



Mike Fox said:


> I too like the sound of the spiccatos at their lower dynamics. It's a very pretty sound.



I pulled the trigger on SCS as well. Couldn't bring myself to go for Pro though. Please keep the comments about combinations and tricks coming. Those are really useful!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2019)

Jett Hitt said:


> This is always the problem with unusual libraries. I sometimes hear an odd sample that I could use in a cool way, but there is really no way for me to tell a player how to produce said oddity.
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the trigger on SCS as well. Couldn't bring myself to go for Pro though. Please keep the comments about combinations and tricks coming. Those are really useful!


Awesome! Try stacking the violins 1 marcato with the ensemble longs patch. You get the attack of the marcato, and the fullness of the longs. Perfect for really fast playing. Also try stacking the same marcato patch with the ensemble spiccato patch. It really makes it much more aggressive! It's just a shame Spitfire didn't include the marcato attack art for all sections. SCS is in desperate need of an update!


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 29, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Does LCO Strings also have a softer side?


Yes. It is usable as a "legit" string library, very limited of course but it can have some very nice sounds. Have a listen....


----------



## coprhead6 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm thinking about picking up HZ Percussion for $239.
I have Albion ONE. How much overlap is there with the non-pro version of this library?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm also on the fence about LCO. The walkthrough sounds like an orchestra tuning up rather than usable playing. But it sounds like you can layer the articulations to get some usable sounds with movement underneath. Still a little on the noisy side for me. 

And? I already got Paul's Hamper for about the same price mostly for the ASS, but also for the mallets. Do I really need more strings? Probably not. But that never seems to stop me. Sigh.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm also on the fence about LCO. The walkthrough sounds like an orchestra tuning up rather than usable playing.



Ha! Sounds about right. I think that's kinda the idea behind it. It's very avant garde. Kinda cool!


----------



## Will Wilson (Dec 30, 2019)

I grabbed Woodwind Evolutions and Symphonic Evolutions. For me OACE is one of my favourites so these seemed like logical additions. There wasn’t much else that was interesting me that I don’t already own. I was tempted by Ambient Guitars, Albion 3 and HZ Percussion but ultimately wasn’t sure I’d actually use them. 

PS for those considering LCO or SCS, go for it. They are both lovey in different ways and I’m glad I have both in my toolkit!


----------



## Drjay (Dec 30, 2019)

Bought BHCT during the sale and like it a lot. I tried to blend it with HOWW, but it doesn’t sound very convincing. Since I have SStWW pro on my wishlist, I wonder whether I should get them for the relativly low price, or instead try harder to blend them with my HOWW? All the other acclaimed woodwind libraries are far beyond my budget...


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 30, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm also on the fence about LCO. The walkthrough sounds like an orchestra tuning up rather than usable playing.  But it sounds like you can layer the articulations to get some usable sounds with movement underneath. Still a little on the noisy side for me.



It has some crazy stuff, but also nice stuff. This is a quick dirty example of a few articulations


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 30, 2019)

ok, this year's wishlist and my wallet officially have an ongoing affair.. 🔥😱🤷‍♂️


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2019)

One day remaining...still not sure what to pick... SSO (symphonic strings edition), SSO (with chamber strings, instead of symphonic strings), SStO Pro or BBC SO

Choices are very hard this time round...


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 30, 2019)

RogiervG said:


> One day remaining...still not sure what to pick... SSO (symphonic strings edition), SSO (with chamber strings, instead of symphonic strings), SStO Pro or BBC SO
> 
> Choices are very hard this time round...



Make life easy. Buy all 4


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, if i was super rich, i would buy all the libraries the world offers and then some.. 
but last time i checked, i wasn't rich...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> It has some crazy stuff, but also nice stuff. This is a quick dirty example of a few articulations


Very nice! Really liked the last part.


----------



## Levon (Dec 30, 2019)

Tundra? People still getting good mileage out of this? About to get Iceni for trailer style tracks but wondering about Tundra for my softer tracks.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

I totally forgot about those Time Machine patches in SCS. The spiccatos just got better!


----------



## ism (Dec 30, 2019)

Levon said:


> Tundra? People still getting good mileage out of this? About to get Iceni for trailer style tracks but wondering about Tundra for my softer tracks.



Yep. There's really nothing like Tundra. And the strings are so beautiful that I tend to get lost in them, and feel the that surface of the library has barely been scratched. 

For instance - when you add close mic (on top of the default of tree mic) to the winds, they become almost whole new instruments. And I've only heard small suggestions of compositions that start to really use the winds.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

Also picked up SSS, and layered it with Afflatus...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

poetd said:


> +1 for Tundra. Brilliant package all the way though imo.


Been curious about this one ever since it came out. How useful would you say it is?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


>



Your studio exploded?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

RogiervG said:


> Your studio exploded?


It did! Guess I'm back to banging buckets and tin cans on the streets for money.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 30, 2019)

RogiervG said:


> One day remaining...still not sure what to pick... SSO (symphonic strings edition), SSO (with chamber strings, instead of symphonic strings), SStO Pro or BBC SO
> 
> Choices are very hard this time round...


Get SSO, pick up SCS in the May sale, and get BBCSO when it gets the 40% next year?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 30, 2019)

HZ Strings or Tundra + Paul’s Christmas Hamper? They come out to nearly the same price.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 30, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> HZ Strings or Tundra + Paul’s Christmas Hamper? They come out to nearly the same price.


I'd go with the Tundra + Paul's Hamper because you get more bang for your money. Plus it's all Kontakt.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

As I'm sitting here playing with these libraries, the only think I can think of is that right now is such a good time to be alive. It's amazing what you can buy for so little COMPARED to the offerings 10 to 20 years ago.

Alright. Time to get back to work.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 30, 2019)

So out of 6 libraries I picked up form the wish list, my 3 favorites are Chamber Strings Professional, Iceni (incredible low end!!) and Bernard Herman Composer Toolkit which I have wanted for so long and was not disappointed. BHCT has such a great vibe to it. I did get Solo Strings and I knew it has many unfavorable reviews but I needed a solo library. It actually is not as bad as I expected and there is definitely some decent content as well as unusable content, of which I'm hoping Spitfire will address with an update. The wish list discounts are pretty awesome when you consider what we used to have to pay for in the early days of orchestral sample libraries that came on CDR's.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> As I'm sitting here playing with these libraries, the only think I can think of is that right now is such a good time to be alive. It's amazing what you can buy for so little COMPARED to the offerings 10 to 20 years ago.
> 
> Alright. Time to get back to work.


You beat me to it, lol. I'll be turning 66 in 11 days so you know how much I appreciate the current technology!!


----------



## Levon (Dec 30, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> So out of 6 libraries I picked up form the wish list, my 3 favorites are Chamber Strings Professional, Iceni (incredible low end!!) and Bernard Herman Composer Toolkit which I have wanted for so long and was not disappointed. BHCT has such a great vibe to it. I did get Solo Strings and I knew it has many unfavorable reviews but I needed a solo library. It actually is not as bad as I expected and there is definitely some decent content as well as unusable content, of which I'm hoping Spitfire will address with an update. The wish list discounts are pretty awesome when you consider what we used to have to pay for in the early days of orchestral sample libraries that came on CDR's.


What other libraries did you pick up that didn’t make your top 3?


----------



## ism (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> As I'm sitting here playing with these libraries, the only think I can think of is that right now is such a good time to be alive. It's amazing what you can buy for so little COMPARED to the offerings 10 to 20 years ago.



Yes I don't know why people complain about GAS. Notwithstanding some early naive (ie mostly 8dio) purchases, I'd have a hard time pointing to a recent library purchase that hasn't measurably made my life better.

Except of course for the ones that have made my life immeasureably better. Tundra (and OACE) being archetypal in this regard.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 30, 2019)

Levon said:


> What other libraries did you pick up that didn’t make your top 3?


Ambient Guitars and Union Chapel Organ. It's not that they aren't deserving, I just get more excited about the orchestral stuff. The Chapel organ is quite good and I needed to fill that gap. I have many Guitar related libraries and my first instrument is guitar so I don't get that excited about those. They offer convenience and options you might not typically get as a guitarist if the written piece is not physically possible.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 30, 2019)

Little project of the afternoon, featuring Paul's Christmas Hamper and Intimate Studio Strings by 8Dio, my other purchase of these last days 
ISS has very short notes that ASS lacks, that is rather convenient. Also, one could argue that the arrangement needs more work, which I'd agree with  I miss a bartok pizz in ASS.
The artisan from Kit Bag and the alternative longs are a great surprise for me, I don't like to work with phrases, but it gets the job done!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Also picked up SSS, and layered it with Afflatus...


Good explosion or bad? 

Now that you have SSS too, layer SSS and SCS together and then go to SCS for divisi. I think the effect generally works even though the numbers don't add up, really at all.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Get SSO, pick up SCS in the May sale, and get BBCSO when it gets the 40% next year?


Given that BBCSO is kind of a bundle in itself, I wonder if it will ever go to 40% off.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Good explosion or bad?
> 
> Now that you have SSS too, layer SSS and SCS together and then go to SCS for divisi. I think the effect generally works even though the numbers don't add up, really at all.


It was an explosion of pure bliss! 

Seriously, they compliment eachother perfectly!!! Afflatus brings everything to the forefront by adding detail and aggression, while SSS gives Afflatus a massive low end boost, and fills everything out. Loving it!!!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> It was an explosion of pure bliss!
> 
> Seriously, they compliment eachother perfectly!!! Afflatus brings everything to the forefront by adding detail and aggression, while SSS gives Afflatus a massive low end boost, and fills everything out. Loving it!!!


You're going to convince me I really have to buy Afflatus, aren't you? If it ever goes on sale...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Afflatus brings everything to the forefront by adding detail and aggression, while SSS gives Afflatus a massive low end boost, and fills everything out. Loving it!!!


I'd be interested to hear it, if you've got a snippet you could share.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to hear it, if you've got a snippet you could share.


For sure! As soon as i get this Storm Choir Ultimate review done.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> As I'm sitting here playing with these libraries, the only think I can think of is that right now is such a good time to be alive. It's amazing what you can buy for so little COMPARED to the offerings 10 to 20 years ago.
> 
> Alright. Time to get back to work.



indeed, my friend, marvelous! 

let's create beautiful music!


----------



## transverb (Dec 30, 2019)

26:33:10 left but who is counting?

On a serious note: I have narrowed it down to SCS, SStS, Tundra, OACE or EWC. 😂


----------



## styledelk (Dec 30, 2019)

Still trying to find that video/review/walkthrough/demo that says "$150 to upgrade to SStS Professional is worth it." 

I can't afford SCS, nor BBCSO for now, otherwise I'd probably just go that direction. And I figure I can wait on Pro upgrades for the rest of Studio, although it's only double that-ish.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a bit of cash from Christmas...is this a good starting point?

I've read that people prefer SCS over SSS.....but I would like other instruments as well as strings and the BHCT seems to have a few !

Thoughts ?


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 30, 2019)

transverb said:


> On a serious note: I have narrowed it down to SCS, SStS, Tundra, OACE and EWC.



 ... I sure hope you planned ahead and got your wife a nice Christmas present!


----------



## Levon (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ve narrowed my selection down to:
SCS Pro
Iceni
Tundra
Ambient Guitars
EW Choir

Had considered BBC SO but realistically I don’t think i’ll be doing much traditional orchestration in the near future so have decided to delay that purchase.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to hear it, if you've got a snippet you could share.


Eh, screw it. Decided to take a break from the review.

Here's a really fast spiccato part using the spiccatos from SSS, Psychatto Strings from Afflatus, and col egno from both libraries. The trem is from SSS.

I had to pull back on Afflatus quite a bit, because it can be too aggressive when layering, but if i want more detail, or aggression i just bring the levels for Afflatus up. Anyway...


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 30, 2019)

styledelk said:


> Still trying to find that video/review/walkthrough/demo that says "$150 to upgrade to SStS Professional is worth it."
> 
> I can't afford SCS, nor BBCSO for now, otherwise I'd probably just go that direction. And I figure I can wait on Pro upgrades for the rest of Studio, although it's only double that-ish.


I just upgraded from Studio core to professional, It was so cheap to do the whole thing at once so i just bit the bullet. I'm pretty happy with it, knowing what i was in for though. more control and variation in the sound with large groups and small divisi, I think its worth it with the discount for sure. 

The benefit of upgrading is that you have two versions to use, core has a smaller imprint with one mic and quick to load. also the smaller imprint of the pro stereo mixes is really great too, tbh i think i will be using the stereo mixes as my main sound for the library just due to convenience.

I've only really had time to play with the stereo mixes so far and i made my own multi with all the large groups. it absolutely sounds different, it cuts through the mix a heck of a lot more than the tree mic does in core.

I think it entirely depends on what you want to use this lib for though, if your looking for an all encompassing string section to compete with SSS or SCS (but with a more dry tone) then you have to get pro. If your just after some strings to add for flavour, underscore, or not the main focus of detail. then core is absolutely perfect for the price and nothing beats it in that category for quality, there is still all the detail but with just one sound that your stuck with, so say if you did want it more intimate or in your face sound you don't have that flexibility


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I have a bit of cash from Christmas...is this a good starting point?
> 
> I've read that people prefer SCS over SSS.....but I would like other instruments as well as strings and the BHCT seems to have a few !
> 
> Thoughts ?


I’ve heard almost entirely good things about BHCT, though I don’t own it. I own the other two and use them all the time. They mix well together too.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Eh, screw it. Decided to take a break from the review.
> 
> Here's a really fast spiccato part using the spiccatos from SSS, Psychatto Strings from Afflatus, and col egno from both libraries. The trem is from SSS.
> 
> I had to pull back on Afflatus quite a bit, because it can be too aggressive when layering, but if i want more detail, or aggression i just bring the levels for Afflatus up. Anyway...








I agree.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I have a bit of cash from Christmas...is this a good starting point?
> 
> I've read that people prefer SCS over SSS.....but I would like other instruments as well as strings and the BHCT seems to have a few !
> 
> Thoughts ?


It probably depends on what you have and what you don't have covered. Chamber Strings has a lot of articulations and has a very balanced sound. Symphonic Strings has a larger sound and more low end oomph. BHCT has some nicely-combined instrument sections like Low Strings with Low Woodwinds, Low Brass with Low Strings, Trumpet layered with Celeste, etc. The likes of old school scoring for TV / Film bag of tricks. It is one of my favorite libraries ever but I'm a weirdo. I always break it down to necessities vs guilty pleasures. If I find something that inspires me to write, that's a necessity. If I just love it but I don't know where or when I'll use it, I'll probably get it anyway but that's a guilty pleasure. Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions is not a one stop string library to cover sections and articulations and I don't own it because I feel like I can achieve some of the transition "waves" known for if I get off my lazy ass and do it myself. (which I won't so maybe I should get that too, lol)


----------



## transverb (Dec 30, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> ... I sure hope you planned ahead and got your wife a nice Christmas present!



Haha. She got a yoga retreat in Sri Lanka this year. I'm good. And I didn't mean all at once - it is my long term strategy. I'll probably just pick one thing up this Christmas - if I can ever decide.

22:44:05 until my wallet is safe.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just wondering if something like Albion one and III are redundant if I already have something like Century Strings and Brass?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> Just wondering if something like Albion one and III are redundant if I already have something like Century Strings and Brass?


Not redundant. Totally different flavors.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 30, 2019)

I have SCSand I’m strongly considering HZS as my major holiday purchase, whereas it wasn’t even on my radar before. I’d like to know if SCS and HZS can blend together to create a “best of both worlds” scenario, the former being agile and detailed and the latter being powerful and thick. The selection of articulations in SCS is impressive. The ones in HZS just got updated and overall the library looks like much more well-rounded; and the mic and instrument placement (L-C-R-galley) options offer a lot of potential for arranging and experimenting. I don’t have a large string library, so maybe HZS would be useful to me than SSS. But would it be overkill? Would it overwhelm the SCS sound / be too hard to situate together due to section size difference?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow ... totally debated the Percussion library. But I do have Berlin Percussion, LADD, and haven't explored BBSCO yet. I've heard a lot of good things about CinePerc, so going to get that next.

And debated Woodwinds and such, but still need to explore BBSCO first.

But I did pick up Ambient Guitars and Glass & Steel.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> Just wondering if something like Albion one and III are redundant if I already have something like Century Strings and Brass?


More different approaches than redundant. Albion III can help with the low end (brass) with all sorts of libraries. But both Albion One and III are ensemble libraries and are designed for a kind of quick composition and/or sketching. You can get to a more or less finished orchestral piece with Albion One especially very quickly, but it will lack a certain level of detail or at least your control of the detail, because there is no breaking out the individual woodwinds, say. Albion One is also gauged for the louder side, say mp-ff, so it doesn't do intimate and quiet. Albion III aims for even louder and also a big low end. That said, if you don't think you'll use an ensemble approach for sketching or quick production, these might not be useful libraries for you.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 30, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I’ve heard almost entirely good things about BHCT, though I don’t own it. I own the other two and use them all the time. They mix well together too.



I bought the BHCT for about 210 Euros last Christmas Wishlist. I love the sound of this library, different approach.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 31, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I bought the BHCT for about 210 Euros last Christmas Wishlist. I love the sound of this library, different approach.


I bought this during the current wish list session, after I had knocked off a few other libraries the last couple of years I had been in need of. It is simply spectacular. Well worth the wait!


----------



## musicsound (Dec 31, 2019)

I just tried to add a last thing (Ricotti mallets) to my wishlist, but no discounts are shown anymore. 
Is ist already over ? It´s not Midnight yet.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just completed an order at 5:20 am PST and the discount applied.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anybody know whether SSO is balanced and preseated (recorded in the "right" place" in the orchestra as it is the case with BBCSO? I tried to find it out but did not succeed :/ Thanks!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 31, 2019)

Oxytoxine said:


> Does anybody know whether SSO is balanced and preseated (recorded in the "right" place" in the orchestra as it is the case with BBCSO? I tried to find it out but did not succeed :/ Thanks!


Have a look here:
SSO Placement Diagram


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 31, 2019)

musicsound said:


> I just tried to add a last thing (Ricotti mallets) to my wishlist, but no discounts are shown anymore.
> Is ist already over ? It´s not Midnight yet.


It still shows the discount on my end.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Dec 31, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Have a look here:
> SSO Placement Diagram



Muchos gracias!!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 31, 2019)

musicsound said:


> I just tried to add a last thing (Ricotti mallets) to my wishlist, but no discounts are shown anymore.
> Is ist already over ? It´s not Midnight yet.


Shows 9 more hours here. I was able to add something and the discount was there.


----------



## Levon (Dec 31, 2019)

BT Phobos, thoughts? Anyone using it for trailer tracks?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2019)

Has anyone picked up Hans Zimmer Strings since the update? I’d like to know what you find most appealing about them. I like the full sound. However, more than the size of the sections, I’m interested in the mic flexibility and updated articulations. Also, what, if anything, strikes you as limiting in this library? It sounds like a very useful addition.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 31, 2019)

BBC SO or Studio Orchestra Professional ? 
I want to have a flexible sound option, but also the broad orchestra if need be.
(i can add reverbs ofcourse)

I hear good and bads about both in an equal sense. They cost (including the discounts) approx. the same amount.

Not sure... not sure... did i say not sure?


----------



## Constant K (Dec 31, 2019)

Levon said:


> BT Phobos, thoughts? Anyone using it for trailer tracks?


I don't own Phobos but I can tell you that people have been very divided on it since it's release.

Trailer scoring may be a good home for it though.

More recently Elysion has gotten a good reception in that department.

My advice, don't jump on something because the counter is running out and you have some money burning a hole in your pocket. There will be a spring wishlist and it rolls around pretty quick!


----------



## jneebz (Dec 31, 2019)

Just got OACE and Tundra. OMG. Why did I wait this long? @Spitfire Team rocks.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 31, 2019)

Finally finished the SSO download overnight... first impressions are very positive  I'm moving towards streamlining my Big Orchestra template to just SSS, SSB, SSW, Joby+Skaila, CSS and CSB (with Studio Woodwinds and Berlin Brass waiting in the wings, perhaps). With CTA's loaded on everything it's gonna be a strain for my 64gb machine, but I'll work it out...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 31, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Just got OACE and Tundra. OMG. Why did I wait this long? @Spitfire Team rocks.


About to pass these up to get HZS on sale. Gotta sleep on it. After listening to Tundra demos, I'm not sure there's anything I need from it that can't be done with SCS. It offers a lot more, I just don't know if I would use it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 31, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> About to pass these up to get HZS on sale. Gotta sleep on it. After listening to Tundra demos, I'm not sure there's anything I need from it that can't be done with SCS. It offers a lot more, I just don't know if I would use it.


The clock shows 4 more hours to buy. Or you can wait until next year. Or May.


----------



## ism (Dec 31, 2019)

Resisted the Ricotti + Kit bag until almost the very last day ... and the Harp until almost the very last hour.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 31, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Finally finished the SSO download overnight... first impressions are very positive  I'm moving towards streamlining my Big Orchestra template to just SSS, SSB, SSW, Joby+Skaila, CSS and CSB (with Studio Woodwinds and Berlin Brass waiting in the wings, perhaps). With CTA's loaded on everything it's gonna be a strain for my 64gb machine, but I'll work it out...


I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on how they play together once you're in full swing on the next project.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 31, 2019)

My biggest regret is not holding out on BF/Xmas to have funds to buy on my wish list.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 31, 2019)

Bought SCS and Olfaur Chamber Evos. Now I'm covered with strings. Always wanted to have this type of sound in my arsenal. Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 31, 2019)

Took the plunge on Kepler (despite some lingering concerns that my system might not be able to handle it) and Studio Brass. All aboard the minimalism train! Choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo-choo!


----------



## Frank1985 (Dec 31, 2019)

Drank from the Spitfire Kool Aid big time this year.

Oh Yeah!






(Now for a return on my investment)


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 31, 2019)

Tempted by SCS but I got HZ strings so I’m gonna probably hold off


----------



## transverb (Dec 31, 2019)

I got nothing, nada, zero, negative ghost rider the pattern is full. Going to use the tools I got and learn orchestration. But it helped me narrow down my top hits from SF. If Tundra, SCS, EWC, BHTC or OACE go on 50% this year I'm picking them up without question. 

I hope everyone has a beautiful start to 2020 with lots of symphonic, harmonic, chambered or evolutionary inspiration. 

PS. Special thanks to everyone who made review videos and endured endless PMs from me.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 31, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> Bought SCS and Olfaur Chamber Evos. Now I'm covered with strings. Always wanted to have this type of sound in my arsenal. Happy New Year ya'all!



As much as I talked myself out of not needing any more strings, I just bought SCS too (already had OACE). SCS just sounds so lovely it was hard to pass up. NOW, between SCS, OACE, BDT, SSoS and Embertone ISS, I’m finally set on strings. Now if I could just learn how to write better with all these great tools, that’d be terrific! Where do I swipe a credit card for that?...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm not sure why it took me so long to hop on the SCS/SSS bandwagon. I absolutely LOVE these strings.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 31, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Finally finished the SSO download overnight... first impressions are very positive  I'm moving towards streamlining my Big Orchestra template to just SSS, SSB, SSW, Joby+Skaila, CSS and CSB (with Studio Woodwinds and Berlin Brass waiting in the wings, perhaps). With CTA's loaded on everything it's gonna be a strain for my 64gb machine, but I'll work it out...



Same as Land of Missing Parts, I'd also be very interested in how you blend SSB and CSB.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Dec 31, 2019)

I had much fun creating some tracks with my new Solo Strings library.

Have a great musical 2020 everyone!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 31, 2019)

The wishlist still works for me!! In the last minute, I got OACE. I have a lot of hesitations, but finally is downloading now. I think they keep this extra time to people like me that will do in the very last minute.

Happy new year to all!!


----------



## Mishabou (Dec 31, 2019)

Ron Verboom said:


> I had much fun creating some tracks with my new Solo Strings library.
> 
> Have a great musical 2020 everyone!




Was this all done with Spitfire Solo Strings ? Did you use additional reverb ? I'm looking for a solo strings library, something on the dry side.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Dec 31, 2019)

Mishabou said:


> Was this all done with Spitfire Solo Strings ? Did you use additional reverb ? I'm looking for a solo strings library, something on the dry side.



All SSS yes, only some Valhalla reverb.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 1, 2020)

10:30am New Year’s day here in the UK and I just ordered with the Xmas discount still working.

Got BHCT and Scraped Percussion. 

Happy New Year everybody! I hope this year will be great. Looking forward to creating and sharing some of my own stuff and listening to other people’s great music over the next few months.


----------



## BezO (Jan 1, 2020)

I woke up and considered HZS. Luckily it's the only item left on my wish list not still on sale, because I would've snagged it.

SCS still tempting me a bit. Different sound of course, but the divisi in SStS helps me wait on SCS. Those artics though.

I have fairly close alternatives to HZP so that can wait.

I think I'm done. Happy New Year folks!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought SCS


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 1, 2020)

I also picked up LCO and Tundra during the sale. I wanted LCO for my horror tracks, but wanted Tundra for something a little different, and for the occasional ambient stuff.

I did NOT expect for Tundra to become one of my go-to libraries for horror underscoring, but it is absolutely perfect for it. Color me beyond impressed. Now i only wish I had gotten it a lot sooner!


----------



## holywilly (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought EW Choir, Orbis, HZ Percussion Professional, Mandolin Swarm, Ricotti Mallets during the Christmas Sales, cannot wait to load up new weapons in 2020!

And gonna pickup Symphonic Percussion Professional in before the end of Jan.

I really love the sonic quality of Spitfire instruments especially on the percussion side, very easy to mix and blend with my VSL template.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 1, 2020)

I went very light this year.

I picked up AltSS for a big discount (-71%) since I already owned the Artisan Cello and Violin and I picked up Mandolin Swarm too at -40%.

I did get BBC Symphony Orchestra in October but that doesn't count since it was technically "out of season..."


----------



## kriskrause (Jan 1, 2020)

I already owned half of Paul’s Christmas Hamper, so I topped that off and I picked up the OPW library and Epic Brass and Woodwinds. The latter two are worth every penny of their non-discounted price.

Eventually I’ll upgrade to the full Symphonic Brass and Woodwinds, but for now, loading up the Epic Brass and Woodwinds with HZS 60 Cellos is a really fun way to start sketching.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2020)

Spent some time with LCO today. Disgustingly brilliant!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Eh, screw it. Decided to take a break from the review.
> 
> Here's a really fast spiccato part using the spiccatos from SSS, Psychatto Strings from Afflatus, and col egno from both libraries. The trem is from SSS.
> 
> I had to pull back on Afflatus quite a bit, because it can be too aggressive when layering, but if i want more detail, or aggression i just bring the levels for Afflatus up. Anyway...




"col egno " probably gets me 'cold eggs'


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> "col egno " probably gets me 'cold eggs'


I should probably fix that!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2020)

Having lots of fun with Tundra over here. It's crazy good for creating brooding atmospheres.


----------



## ism (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Having lots of fun with Tundra over here. It's crazy good for creating brooding atmospheres.




I love the col leg tratto. Add a bit a close mic and it does lovely non-brooding things too.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 2, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> "col egno " probably gets me 'cold eggs'



cold eggnog, mmm....


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2020)

ism said:


> I love the col leg tratto. Add a bit a close mic and it does lovely non-brooding things too.


Totally! The textures are so unique, yet so versatile. 
I knew that Tundra could easily pull off the beautiful and delicate, but had always kinda wondered how it would perform in horror situations.

Happy to see that it has a bit of a Jeckyll/Hyde type of persona!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> cold eggnog, mmm....



How did I miss that one ??? 

( Pennsylvania Dutch E'Nog in fridge ... almost gone ( _rum, brandy, blended whiskey_ ))


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Having lots of fun with Tundra over here. It's crazy good for creating brooding atmospheres.



Excellent! Scary

I see the scene. Me on a slab, plastic sheeting covering the walls... you sharpening a knife slowly saying “it’s not a VST”


----------



## DerGeist (Jan 2, 2020)

Nothing for me this time :( I had planned to get their new organ but the discount was less that I had hoped. Still a fair discount but I was still working out my chapel organ needs. I ended up grabbing the Soundiron organ instead while I figure out whether I need Organteq


----------



## AbundantChoice (Jan 2, 2020)

Finally broke down and got Both Tundra & Kepler, along with the Glass & Steel library. Kepler is going to take a while to click methinks, although I can see how it's going to fit into my workflow. And Tundra, wow some of the sounds in Tundra are just great.


----------

